# Thrane strike force. RAIDERS OF AUNDAIR STAY OUT



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi peeps.

I'f you're in my 'raiders of aundair' game please stop here. You'll spoil the fun.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

If you're not, here's the deal.: The players are currently in their homebase after the they scared off some raiders from a caravan. They have something thrane want. Thrane has a strike force nearby and will assault the tower in the middle of the night. I need 6 players who want to make a strike team.

Rules : anything from eberron fitting in a thrane setting, level 5, 32 pt buy, six players. No need for a full background, just a character ready to rumble. Soon. An arcane caster, a divine caster, four fighters/rogues/whatevers. Something like that. It'll be one combat only. If you survive and the players don't, we'll start a game


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 14, 2007)

This is evil. I want in. I will see what i can get up with.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll work on the divine caster for this. And ah, what kind of gear should we have?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm thinking Warforged Warblade. Total damage machine (pun intended) and damage soaker. Greatsword, adamantine body, power attack, etc.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Hrm.

A one shot fight?

I"m all over this.... maybe I'll try out one of those terribly stereotyped paladins since the divine caster has been called.

Oh, or a Crusader... if you permit martial adepts that is.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

Equipment for your level.

The backstory. Your group has been secretly following a caravan. Thrane believes that the caravan is transporting coffins containing old, powerfull undead. When the caravan was nearing the karrnathi border a part of your team halted the caravan.The plan was to use mind-magic to convince the caravan-guards to hand over the boxes. The plan failed miserably. Only two common soldiers survived. they spoke of an airship interfering and taking away the cargo. You followed and scouted the terrain. The enemie is locked up in an old border-tower. It's four floors high (about 30'). The entrance can be sealed with a stout wooden door and a portculis. There are arrow slits all around the tower. It is open to the air, and from the top of the tower is an airshipramp.

the mission : 
1. End the threat to Thrane. It would be best if you could obtain all the crates, one way or the other. If that is impossible, destroy them all. Under no circumstance should the undead be released.

2. Get more information. Try to take a prisoner.

3.  Make sure info gets back to Thrane.

This is not a suicide mission. While some of you might be zealots, some should try to get out alive with some info.

This is an experiment for me as a DM. It could turn into a campaign with one group of players chasing another group. If any of your characters survive I might use them as recurring nemesisses, if they gety whiped but it proves to be an interresting fight I might do this more often


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> Hrm.
> 
> A one shot fight?
> 
> ...




I'll approve anything that's been published by WOTC 3.5 and is appropriate for an eberron campaign.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

I like.  I like A LOT.  Seriously, this sounds excellent.  Give me until tonight and I can work up either a rogue-type or an arcane caster, whichever works better (if you don't know, I'll make both and we'll see which is meaner  )

EDIT: I think I'll try making an arcane buffer/mobility caster to get the team into the tower.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Alright guys, I see two plans of attack, let me know which you like:

Option 1: Stone Shape - Cleric 3 spell, we can put a bigass hole in the wall and charge in.

Option 2: Scrolls of Spider Climb and Invisibility Sphere.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

My guy:

[sblock]
*Bonal Morr*
Medium humanoid (LG)
Male human crusader 5

*Deity*  The Silver Flame
*Age* 32
*Height* 5'5"
*Weight* 155 lbs
*Hair* Brown
*Eyes* Brown
*Skin* Weathered Tan
*Background* Soldier (war veteran)
*Personality* Agent (patriotic, serious)

*Init *+1; Senses Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages *Common
*Action Points* 7

*AC *24, touch 15, flat-footed 23 (+2 with potion of _shield of faith +2_)
*HP* 48 (+10 with potion of _bear's endurance_)
*Fort* +8*, Ref *+3, *Will *+4; Zealous Surge (1 reroll/day, must take new roll)

*Speed *20' (4 squares)
*Base Attack* +5; *Grapple *+6
*Melee* mw. warhammer +8 (1d8+1, x3)
*Ranged* mw. composite longbow (+1) +7 (1d8+1, x3, 110')

*Attack Options* Furious Counterstrike (+1/5 Steely Resolve to attack/damage)
*Special Actions* Steely Resolve (0/10), 
*Combat Gear* _elixir of Sneaking_ x2 (Crafted), _elixir of hiding_ x2 (Crafted), potion of _cure light wounds_ x5, potion of _shield of faith +2_ x2, oil of _iron silence_, potion of _sanctuary_ x1, potion of_ hide from animals_, potion of _fly_, potion of _invisibility_, noxious smokestick, alchemists spark x2, tanglefoot bag x2, potion of _bear's endurance_ (+10 hp, +2 fort), holy water x2

*Crusader Stances *(IL 5th)
	1st - Iron Guard's Glare, Martial Spirit
*Crusader Maneuvers Known* (IL 5th)
	2nd - Foehammer, Shield Block, Battle Leader's Charge
	1st - Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike, Leading The Attack, Douse the Flame
*Maneuvers Readied* (5, 2 at start of encounter)
	2nd - Foehammer, Shield Block
	1st - Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike, Douse the Flame

*Abilities* Str +1, Dex +1, Con +4, Int -1, Wis -1, Cha +3
*SQ *Indomitable Soul (Cha to Will), 
*Feats* Weapon Focus (Warhammer), Shield Specialization, Shield Ward
*Skills* (-6 ACP; -1 with oil of _iron silence_ for Hide & Move) Diplomacy +11, Intimate +11, K. Religion +3, Martial Lore +3; Listen +3, Spot +3; Hide +0 (+10 with elixir), Move Silently +0 (+10 with elixir)
*Gear *_+1 Full Plate_, _+1 Heavy Shield_, mw composite (+1) longbow, 40 arrows, mw. Warhammer, _cloak of resistance +1_ (crafted), locked gauntlets, backpack, bedroll, flint & steel, manacles (av. lock), rations x5, rope, hemp, waterskin, whetstone, lantern, bullseye, oil, 4 pints, sunrod x2, feather token, bird, ink, inkpen, papper, 700 gp for group fund, 50 silver
[/sblock]


Nac Mac Feegle:
I can go either way, though Bonal isn't great for stealth, I did get some elixirs that give him a net of +2 to move silently/hide, so that isn't impossible to pull off.

Sneaking in would be the far more evil thing to do to the other players though. 


EDIT:
Just read that there was an airship moored to the top of the tower.

In taht case, the tacticaly better optoin would be to climb to the top, clear/secure the ship and then move down.  If we rush in, they'd have a good chance of fleeing to the ship and making a getway, and I doubt we'll be able to stop an airship once it takes off.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 14, 2007)

Potion of _Fly_ + potion of _Invisibility_ = almost undetectable barring _See Invisibility_.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm thinking I'll whip up an illusionist, banned Necromancy/Conjuration (after all, undead and demons are EVIL!).  I can prep Invisibility Sphere, Silence and Knock and keep enough Spider Climb scrolls on hand to get us in.

An equipment suggestion for others:  If you want to be REALLY evil, everyone bring at least one Elemental Gem.  Each one goes for about 2000 gold and summons a CR 5 large elemental to fight for you for 9 rounds.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Ah, too slow on my edit. 

In short - going up the tower via magic is the more sound option, since they have an airship up top.

EDIT:
Nac Mac Feegle:
Damn.  That is evil.

I love it. 


Not sure I can swing the cost, but I'll take a look.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

If you guys are willing to chip in we can upgrade from Spider Climb to Fly, which will give people a lot more options (and the ability to catch an airship that runs away).  Each scroll would cost 375gp to buy or 187.5gp and 15xp to make (I'll get Scribe Scroll for free - DrZombie, will we be at exactly 5th level or can we spare some XP for item crafting?).


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

I should be able to help with that; since this build is more about AC, I can give up the +1 on my weapon without much pain, and I can still drop enough other stuff to get a Gem if I do decide to go that route.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

If I can jump in I am thinking a Changeling Bard 3/ Fighter 2 Archer and the Eberron feat to increase Inspire Courage...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Just for a note of caution, I wouldn't go too heavy on the gems.  We know this is a one-shot fight for us most likely, but I still say we should probably follow the do unto others rule, and I know I'd be pissed if the 'Equal level' party my DM threw at me had their entire cash reserves sunk into 1-shot items.

I still want to go for the scrolls, though.  Those I can self-craft and we could have made in a day when we learned what happened.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, honestly, any more than 1 gem in the party would probably violate my internal good sports rule. Scrolls are fair game though with a crafter - especially scrolls that are extremely useful utility-wise like _fly_ and _invisibility_.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Heh.

I never spend more than 50% my cash on a single item, and then only on 1; nothing else gets more than about 25%.  Even in a one-shot fight, blowing everything on a few pricey items isn't a good bet.  If they can counter it, you are toasted, and I'd rather be a bit weaker for versatility than risk that sort of situation.

If I do decide to get a gem, I'll only have 1, and probably air, for tactical reasons.

EDIT:
Plus, if I wanted to be cheap, I'd have taken the Stone Power feat.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh. My. God.

So awesome. Any spots left?


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Hrm.

Now you just gave me another idea:

If we presume the crates are in the tower, an earth gem or fire gem could be a very good ace for destroying them.  Fire for being, well, fire, and earth as it could very well bypass the defenders.

Main limit here is that I don't think your average elemental is able to take orders complex enough for us to send it while we fight, so I doubt earth would be practical enough.

But a fire elemental we sic on the crates would, at the very least, be enough to distract the main party.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

I would just like to step in to say *EVIL.*


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Come to the darkside.

We have milk AND cookies.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

How much money for the Level?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

9000 gp.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Alright, if I have at least 300xp to spare I can have a nice selection of items made and scrolls prepped.  In addition, depending on how much spare XP (if any) I have, I can make wondrous items for other people at 75% price (to offset the XP cost).  I'll need each of you to chip in 187.5gp for a scroll to get everyone airborne.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 14, 2007)

Our cleric! Healer of the wounded! Advocate of justice! Assaulter of innocent PC's!

[sblock=Trask, 5 Cleric]
Trask
Male Human, 5 cleric
Alignment: Neutral Good
Diety: The Silver Flame
Age: 22

Ability Scores
STR: 14
DEX: 12
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 18 (15 + 1 level + 2 item)
CHA: 14

Hit Points: 39
AC: 19 (10 + 8 armor + 1 dex)
ACP: 5 (-5 armor)
Initiative: 5
BAB: 5
Grapple: 6
Speed: 20 (30 base - heavy armor)

Saves
Fort: 6 (4+2con)
Refl: 2 (1+1dex)
Will: 8 (4+4wis)

Attacks
Melee: MW Morningstar +8 hit, 1d8+2 x2 (hit: 5 BAB + 2 str + MW)

Languages: Common

Skills
Knowledge(religion): 8
Knowledge(planes): 3
Concentration: 7 (5 ranks + 2 con)
Heal: 14 (8 ranks + 4 wis + 2 belt (competency))


Feats
Improved Initiative (Human racial)
Augment Healing (1st)
Combat Casting (3rd)

Equipment
MW Morningstar (308gp)
+1 Full Plate (2,650gp)
+2 Periapt of Wisdom (4,000gp)
Healing Belt (750gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750gp)
Backpack (2gp)
--Bedroll (1sp)
--7 days Trail Rations (35sp)
--Tent (10gp)
Scroll of Fly (187gp)


Coin 88gp 4sp

Carrying capacity

Domains: Exorcism, Protection

Powers
You can exorcise possessing spirits (see p.106 Eberron)
Once per day you may grant someone by touch a resistance bonus equal to cleric level on next saving throw. This is a standard action, duration of 1 hour.
Turn undead 5/day, +2 on turning checks from knowledge(religion). (see p. 159 PhB for table)
Healing spells do +2 per spell level (Augment Healing feat).


Spells prepared
0: Detect Magicx2, Light, Guidancex2
1: Command, Faith Healingx2, [Sanctuary]
2: Hold Personx2, Silence, [Shield Other]
3: Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, [Protection from Energy]

Spells per day:
0: 5
1: 4+1
2: 3+1
3: 2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ast of Thrane*

This is a little bit rough. I am not sure of the Iron Heart Chant prereq's from the Eberron CS or the Changeling Racial abilities. I can update them when I get home. I saved money for the scroll of flying that someone suggested. I also took about 3/4 HP per level.


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Ast of Thrane [/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[I]Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger)[/I]

[b]Race:[/b]   [COLOR=DarkOrange]Changeling [/COLOR]       [b]Profession:[/b] Informant for the Silver Flame
[b]Gender:[/b] Male              [b]Classes:[/b]    Bard 3/ Fighter 2
[b]Align:[/b]  Lawful Neutral    [b]Party Role:[/b] Infiltration and Scout
                          [b]Patron:[/b]     Silver Flame

[b]Speak:[/b] Com, Elf, Goblin, Dwarf, Orc, Celestial

[b]Str[/b] 12 (+1) [4 pts]
[b]Dex[/b] 16 (+3) [10 pts]
[b]Con[/b] 12 (+1) [4 pts]
[b]Int[/b] 14 (+2) [6 pts]
[b]Wis[/b] 10 (+0) [2 pts]
[b]Chr[/b] 15 (+2) [6 pts] [+1 Level]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Hide[/b]			+11     = 8 [+3 Dex]
[b]Move Silently[/b]		+11     = 8 [+3 Dex]

[b]Spot[/b]			+6      = 6 [+0 Wis]
[b]Listen[/b]			+6      = 6 [+0 Wis]

[b]Gather Info[/b]		+10 	= 8 [+2 Chr]

[b]Perform (Oratory)[/b]	+8      = 6 [+2 Chr]
[b]Disguise[/b]		+16     = 6 [+2 Chr] [+10 Racial] [-2 Different Race]

[b]Speak Lang[/b]		+5   	= 3 [+2 Int]
[b]Knowl (Religion)[/b]	+7    	= 5 [+2 Int]
[b]Bardic Knowledge[/b]	+5    	= 3 [+2 Int]

[b]Bluff[/b] 	   		+4	= 0 [+2 Chr] [+2 Racial]
[b]Sense Motive[/b] 		+4   	= 0 [+2 Chr] [+2 Racial]
[b]Intimidate[/b] 		+4   	= 0 [+2 Chr] [+2 Racial]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor (Light, Medium, Heavy, Shields, Tower Shield)
Weapons (Simple, Martial)[/i]

[L1] [b]Point blank Shot[/b] [L3] [b]Song of the Heart (ECS)[/b]
[F1] [b]Rapid shot[/b] [F2] [b]Precise Shot[/b]
 

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color]

[b]BAB:[/b]  +4        [b]Melee[/b] +5        [b]Ranged[/b] +7     [b]Mvmt:[/b] 30'
[b]HP:[/b]   33       	[b]Init:[/b] [+3 Dex] [b]Action Points[/b] 7 (d6)
[b]AC:[/b]   19/21
    [+5 Mirthil Shirt] [+3 Dex] [+1 Ring of Protection][+2 Heavy Wooden Shield]

[b]Fort[/b]    +5     = +4 [+1 Con]
[b]Ref[/b]     +7     = +4 [+3 Dex]
[b]Will[/b]    +3     = +3 [+0 Wis]


[b]Weapons[/b]
[B](MW) Composite Long Bow[/B]
    Normal          +8  1d8+2
	Insp. Cour. +10 1d8+4
    Rapid           +6/+6 1d8+2 
	Insp. Cour. +8/+8 1d8+4
	
[B]Darkwood Morning Star (MW)[/B]  
    Normal 	    +6 1d8 +1
	Insp. Cour  +8 1d8 +3  (BP)


[b]Options[/b]

[u]Attack[/u]
+2 Inspire Courage (Song of the Heart)
Fascinate

[u]Defense[/u]
Counter Song

[u]Bard Spells (Caster Level: 3)[/u]

[b]DC[/b]
12   0th   3    6  RM, DM, Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Message, Ghost Sound
13   1rst  1+1  3  Cure Light Wounds, Inspirational Boost, Silent Image


[u]Scroll (131.25 gp - PC Made)[/u]
2nd Silence
Expeditious Retreat

[u]Scroll (12.5 gp)[/u]
1rst Alarm


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Racial] Natural Linguist, Minor Shape Change
[Bard 1] Inspire Courage, Counter Song, Fascinate, Bardic Music and Knowledge
[Bard 3] Inspire Competence


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color]

  [b]+1 Darkwood Composite Long Bow (+1)  (MW)[/b] [1d8, ×3, 1.5 lb, 110', 2530 gp]
  [b]Darkwood Morning Star (MW)[/b]         [1d8×2, 3 lb., 368 gp]

  [b]+1 Mithril Shirt[/b]  [+5, +6, 0, 10%, 30', 12.5 lb, 1100gp]
  [b]+1 Ring of Protection[/b]  [2000gp]
  [b]Heavy Wooden Shield[/b]  		[+2, -2, 10gp]

  [b]Hat of Disguise[/b] (1350gp - PC Made]
  [b]Bag of Tricks (Grey)[/b] [900gp]
  [b]Efficient Quiver[/b] [2 lbs, 1800gp]
    60 Arrows [3 gp]
    5 Javelin (5 gp), 2 Short Spear (2gp)
    Long Spear (5 gp), Quarter Staff (--), Spear (2 gp) 

Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (300gp)

[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 candles (0.1gp),
flint and steel (1gp), 2 waterskin (2gp), Silver Holy Symbol (1 lbs, 25 gp)
Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
3 Caltrops (3lbs, 3 gp)

[i]Scroll of Flight from PC (187.5gp)[/i]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]

[b]GP[/b] 154.3gp


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]

[B]Height:[/B] 5'2"         [B]Weight:[/B] 115 lbs
[B]Age:[/B] 20              [B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B] White          [B]Eyes:[/B] White
[B]Stature:[/B] Wiry       [B]Skin Color:[/B] Greyish White

Ast is currently traveling as a scruffy Half Elf Scout of sorts named
[i]Andrius of Scales[/i] with short light brown hair and deep green 
eyes; 5'9 and 150 lbs; wiry and toned but not imposing by any means. 

Sometimes he travels as a low level lay priest or sage, a mercenary or 
scout for hire; general thug or informant. Whatever is need by the 
dictates of the Flame.

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]
Ast was born on the border of Aundair and Thrane. His parents were
put to death for a crime and the local Flamite Temple took the child in as 
their own. They tried hard to tame his innate nature for subterfuge, but 
they found that it work best when they allowed him to explore and test
being the changeling that he is. In the end their acceptance won his 
loyalty to the flame and he has since then become an ardent and stealthy
force for Flamite forces.

During the Last War as an informant, scout, and body guard for Silver Flame 
operatives and priests. In combat he is specialized in archery support and 
uses rousing Flamite prose and stories to rouse his companions and allies to 
overcome their doomed quarry.
```


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you are referring to Song of the Heart, which requires Bardic Music (duh...), Inspire Competence and 6 ranks of a Perform skill.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

Excellent! That is what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Dekana (Nov 14, 2007)

I wonder if it would be possible to sabotage the airship undetected before the assault. I think that would beat chasing after it while flying, if the other team tries to make an escape.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's Armament, the Warforged Warblade. It's still a bit of a rough draft.

[sblock=character sheet]*Armament*
*Male Personality Warforged Warblade 5* 
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* None
*Region:* Thrane
*Height:* 7'
*Weight:* 400 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Skin:* Rough adamantine shell
*Age:* 
*XP:* 

*Str:* 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 level]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [4 points]
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [2 points]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 
Living Construct
DR 2/Adamantine
Battle Clarity (Int bonus to Reflex saves)
Weapon Aptitude (Can change the focus of any feat that only affects a specific weapon)
Uncanny Dodge
Battle Ardor (Int bonus to confirm crits)

*Hit Dice: 5d12+15* 
*Hit Points:*  59
*AC:* 18 (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Trait) [Touch 10, Flat-footed 17]
*Init:* +3 (+1 Dex, +2 Trait)
*Speed:* 20ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +8 [+4 base, +3 Con, +1 _cloak of resistance_]
Reflex +5 [+1 base, +1 Dex, +2 Int, +1 _cloak of resistance_]
Will +3 [+1 base, +1 Wis, +1 _cloak of resistance_]

*BAB/Grapple:* +5/+8
*Melee Atk:* +9 (2d6+5/19-20/x2, _greatsword +1_)
*Ranged Atk:* +4 touch (alchemist item)

*Skills:*

```
Balance			+4 (8 Ranks, +1 Dex, -5 ACP)
Concentration		+11 (8 Ranks, +3 Con)
Hide			+0 (4 Ranks, +1 Dex, -5 ACP)
Listen			-4 (0 Ranks, +0 Wis, -4 Inattentive)
Move Silently		+0 (4 Ranks, +1 Dex, -5 ACP)
Spot			-4 (0 Ranks, +0 Wis, -4 Inattentive)
```

*Trait:*
Aggressive (+2 Initiative but -1 to AC)

*Flaws:*
Inattentive (-4 on all Listen and Spot checks)
Shaky (-2 on all ranged attack rolls)

*Feats:*
Adamantine Body (1st level)
Power Attack (flaw bonus)
Vital Recovery (flaw bonus)
Endurance (3rd level)
Diehard (Warblade bonus)

*Languages:*
Common

*Manuevers Known:*
Diamond Mind - Moment of Perfect Mind, Emerald Razor
Iron Heart - Steel Wind
Stone Dragon - Mountain Hammer, Bonecrusher
White Raven - Leading the Attack

*Stances Known:*
Iron Heart - Punishing Stance
White Raven - Leading the Charge

*Manuevers Readied:*
Counters - Moment of Perfect Mind
Strikes - Steel Wind, Emerald Razor, Bonecrusher

*Equipment:*
_greatsword +1_, 2350g, 8 lbs
_cloak of resistance +1_, 1000g, 2 lbs
_sandles of sprinting_, 2300g, - lbs
_brute gauntlets_, 500g, - lbs
backpack, 2g, 2 lbs
~grappling hook, 1g, 4 lbs
~masterwork manacles, 50g, 2 lbs
~200' silk rope, 40g, 20 lbs
~shovel, 2g, 8 lbs
~whetstone, 2c, 1 lb
~everburning torch, 110g, 1 lb
potion case, 1g, 5/10 lbs
~potion of _fly_, 750g, 1/10 lbs
~potion of _invisibility_ x2, 600g, 2/10 lbs
~oil of _repair moderate damage_ x3, 900g, 3/10 lbs
belt pouch, 1g, 5/10 lbs
~flask of alchemist's fire x2, 40g, 2 lbs
~tanglefoot bag, 50g, 4 lb
~thunderstone x2, 60g, 2 lb
<contributing to scroll of _fly_> 187.5g

*Money:*
5.58g


~~~~~~~

*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

Flying Invisibly up to the ship, securing it, and then taking on the PC's is probably the safest answer. We may be able to use the ship as a bargaining chip or a place to start the assault from there.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, I'm dropping my +1 warhammer to a masterwork, freeing up 2,000 gp for the group warchest.


While I'm not sure if we could sabatouge the ship, I do agree that flying/climbing to the top and securing the ship before making our way down is our best bet.  It'll cut off the best escape route, and I'd give good odds the crates are probably in the ship.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 14, 2007)

Hm. I appear to have miscounted. Looks like there's already 6. If Dr. Z's going first-come, first-serve, then nevermind my ramblings.

If not, then I'll whip up a damage guy... rogue, possibly duskblade if I feel lazy and like cribbing from another character.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Illusionist:

[sblock]
Ysir Freewind
Male Human Illusionist 3/Master Specialist 2
Alignment: CG
Height: 5' 8''
Weight: 121lbs
Hair:  Blond
Eyes: Blue
Skin:  Tanned
Age: 22
XP: 11,021

Str: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 20 (+5) [13 points, +1 level, +2 Item], 22 with Fox's Cunning
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 11 (+0) [3 points] 

Racial Abilities:  1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities:  Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar, Spells, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Expanded Spellbook (Shadow Spray)

Hit Dice: 5d4 + 10
HP: 26/26
AC: 12 (+2 Dex), 16 with Shield up, 20 with Mage Armor up
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 20ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +3 [+1 base, +2 Con]
 Reflex +3 [+1 base, +2 Dex]
 Will +6 [+6 base, +0 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Melee Atk: Quarterstaff +2 [1d6, x2]

Skills :
 Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +2 Con]
 Decipher Script +13 [8 ranks, +5 Int]
 Knowledge: Arcana +13 [8 ranks, +5 Int]
 Knowledge: History +13 [8 ranks, +5 Int]
 Knowledge: Religion +13 [8 ranks, +5 Int]
 Knowledge: The Planes +13 [8 ranks, +5 Int]
 Spellcraft +16 [8 ranks, +3 Int, Skill Focus]


Feats:
Scribe Scroll (Bonus Feat)
Spell Focus: Illusion (1st Level)
Greater Spell Focus: Illusion (1st Level human bonus)
Craft Wondrous Item (3rd Level)

Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven.

Equipment:
3 potions Mage Armor (150gp)
Arcanist's Gloves (Self-Crafted, 250gp, 20xp)
Empowered Spellshard: Magic Missile (1,500gp)
Infinite Scrollcase (2,800gp)
Scrolls:
  Bull's Strength (150gp + 200gp to scribe in spellbook)
  Fly (375gp + 300gp to scribe in spellbook)
  Dragonskin (375gp + 300gp to scribe in spellbook)
  Dragonskin (Self Crafted, 187.5gp, 15xp)
  Enlarge Person (Self Crafted, 12.5gp, 1xp)
  Knock (150gp + 200gp to scribe in spellbook)
  Phantasmal Assailants x2 (Self Crafted, 150gp, 12xp)
  Shadow Spray (Self Crafted, 75gp, 6xp)
  Silence  (Self Crafted, 75gp, 6xp)
  Shield (25gp + 100gp to scribe in spellbook)
  Shield x2 (Self Crafted, 25gp, 2xp)
  Invisibility (150gp + 200 to scribe in spellbook)
  Invisibility (Self Crafted, 75gp, 6xp)
Scribing Slow into Spellbook (150gp for access to spell, 300gp for copying)

Crafted for Others:
-Elixir of Hiding x2 (Earned 125gp, cost 20xp)
-Elixir of Sneaking x2 (Earned 125gp, cost 20xp)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (Earned 250gp, cost 40xp)
-Hat of Disguise (Earned 450gp, cost 36xp)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (Earned 250gp, cost 40xp)
-Brute Gauntlets (Earned 125gp, cost 20xp)

XP Spent: 479 (includes scribing 5 additional scrolls of Fly for the party at cost)

Money: 50gp

Spells in Spellbook: All 0th level except Necromancy/Conjuration.  1st: Shield, Magic Missile, Enlarge Person, Color Spray, Ray of Clumsiness, Protection from Evil, Identify, Expeditious Retreat, Disguise Self.  2nd: Bull's Strength, Fox's Cunning, Shadow Spray, Phantasmal Assailants, Mirror Image, Silence, Invisibility, Knock.  3rd: Haste, Slow, Invisibility Sphere, Fly, Dragonskin.

Spells Prepared (4/5+1/3+1/2+1): 0th: Message, Open/Close, Read Magic, Detect Magic.  1st: Shield, Magic Missile x3, Ray of Clumsiness, Color Spray.  2nd: Fox's Cunning, Shadow Spray, Phantasmal Assailants, Mirror Image.  3rd: Haste, Slow, Invisibility Sphere.
[/sblock]

I'll finalize expenditures once I get work on XP.  If I can scribe scrolls then I'll take requests for any extra scrolls off my spell list (if people want Enlarges, Expeditious retreats, etc).

EDIT: It's probably a not half-bad idea to have someone who can do hide and move silently without magic in case we need a lone scout.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, Ast has a +11 to both, which is about as good as it gets without magic.

Plus, worst case, I can slip him my elixirs, boost both to +21.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 14, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> While I'm not sure if we could sabatouge the ship, I do agree that flying/climbing to the top and securing the ship before making our way down is our best bet. It'll cut off the best escape route, and I'd give good odds the crates are probably in the ship.



Indeed, if the coffins were still on an airship at the top, and the PC's holed up in the tower, we could simply fly up and hijack the ship without a fight (our goal after all is the coffins, not the lives of the other team).

However, reading back on DrZombie's posts, I don't actually see him say the airship is at the tower; just that there's a ramp which could be used for one.

Edit: I haven't looked through the Raiders of Aundair IC post, so I only know as much as this thread says.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

Whoops. looks like there's a lot of people willing to kick innocent fellow gamers in the pills.

As for the one-shot items : I'm OK with scrolls and such, but the evil elemental-sprouting gems are not done. That would be a little unfair. Very funny, but unfair (euhm, yeah, my idea of funny is a bit weird at times.)

You know the ship is moored at the tower. Just flying away with an airship is a bit tricky unless you're from house lyrander and have a dragonmark.

As for the XP : you're all 1500 XP over lvl 5.

I'll sort out who's in the game tomorrow morning. Had a very long day.


 nighty night people.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Alright people, here's the deal.  If you want wondrous items that can be crafted at 5th level or lower, give me a holler and I'll hook you up at a discount.  If people want to just give me a donation or two (wink wink) I'll prep a bigger selection of scrolls to keep on hand in case things go pear-shaped.

Plan-wise, here's my thoughts.  Put up the fly and invisibility, fly up to the airship and send one scout (possibly also with a separate invisibility cast on him) to check out what's going on in the airship.  If we find the crates there, we pull them out and get them ready to move.  If we find any crewmembers, we knock them unconscious and tie them up (remember, we want prisoners), and then we knock out the ramp connecting the airship, leaving flight the only way to get aboard.  If we still need a prisoner and/or the crates, we proceed into the tower from there.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

I saved the GP for the fly scroll.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 14, 2007)

I saved the money for a _fly_ scroll as well. I think I'll just buy the wondrous items outright - the little money I'd save wouldn't really get me anything I could really use.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd like:
2x elixirs of Hiding
2x elixirs of Sneaking
1 cloak of resistance +1

IRIC, this'll save me a net of 500 gp, which I'll donate to the scroll fund.

FYI, I'm doubling up on the elixirs primarily so that I can give one set as a hand out if it's needed.  With there duration, having backups is a distance secondary concern.  So, once the party gets underway, don't hesitate to ask for them if you think they'll be a boon.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the following Wonderous Items:

Hat of Disguise (1800gp]
Bag of Tricks (Grey) [900gp]
Efficient Quiver [2 lbs, 1800gp]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> I'd like:
> 2x elixirs of Hiding
> 2x elixirs of Sneaking
> 1 cloak of resistance +1
> ...




Alright, I can do that, and it'll nicely mean I can have some extra generally useful spells prepped.

For combat, my tactic will be to open with a Slow if there's a big concentration of opponents, and then whittle down the remainder with ability damage - I can do mixtures of Strength, Dex and Wisdom damage.  For damage output, I have magic missile and I can spontaneously Empower it three times a day and increase my caster level by 2 twice a day using various magic items.

EDIT: Xenon, I can do the hat of disguise (knocking the price down to 1350 for you), but Bag of Tricks requires Summon Nature's Ally (druid spell) and the Quiver requires a 5th level spell.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

With the money that I save I will donate some to the *Anti-Aundiar's Raider's Group Fund*
This will save me 1350 GP. 
I'll can toss 850 towards the group fund leaving me with 500 gp for Potions and stuff.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Also, people should feel free to donate to a group fund, but be aware I'm marking up my prices (charging 75%, spending 50%) to offset my XP expenditures so don't feel you have to donate to me.

Xenon: See my edited post above.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 14, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 14, 2007)

Character sheep updated with xp spent and gold earned from making stuff for you guys, and some new spells known and scrolls added (picked up backup scrolls for all my damaging stuff and invisibility).

One spell I forgot to mention: I've got Mass Snake's Speed, which gives all allies in a 20' radius an immediate attack (melee or ranged), so if we ever end up in a pitched battle I start slinging those around when you all have people threatened.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Bonal's tactics:
Firstly, I'll want to get up close and personal.

Depending on stances, I can either heal (myself or any ally in 30') 2 hp every time I land a blow, or I can give anyone I threaten an -4 to attacking any of my allies.  And since up to 10 hp worth of damage each round are delayed (and give me attack and damage bonuses), I want them to hit me - so I can hit back.

As a Crusader, I start out with 2 of my 5 readied maneuvers when an encounter starts, gaining 1 more at the end of each round - each is picked at random by the DM.  Once i burn up all 5, the cycle restarts.

But the bulk of my maneuvers are damage adders or grant bonuses to/for adjacent allies, so I'll want to stick near the other melee folks as much as the enemy.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually, I guess I can pass my wondrous items through you and contribute the savings to group money.

_cloak of resistance +1
brute gauntlets
sandles of sprinting_

The latter two are from the MIC. I also have some potions/oils if you can make those as well:

_fly
invisibility_ x2
_repair moderate damage_ x3


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, and I picked up a bird feather token, to ensure we can get a message out even if things go pear shaped.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Armament's tactics are simple: Engage and destroy. He's damnably hard to take out (59 hp, DR 2/adamantine, and stays concious until he dies) and has some hard-hitting manuevers. His magic items improve his mobility and let him deal truly punishing damage if he chooses. His max single-round damage is 6d6+19 with Bonecrusher plus max Power Attack and all 3 charges of the _brute gauntlets_ (and he pretty much auto-confirms a crit on this strike), or he can use Steel Wind to hit two enemies, or he can use Emerald Razor to tear into a heavily-armored foe. He also keeps Moment of Perfect Mind in reserve, so he can pretty much shrug off one Will save per encounter (or more, if he gets the chance to reset his manuevers).


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

I am thinking of picking up a scroll of a few tactical or useful spells: a second level spell and a first level spell of two.

I was thinking Darkness, Silence or Summon Swarm, and Alarm and Expeditions Retreat.  I have about 150gp to spend.

My Caster Level is only 3 and I will need a caster level check to cast 2nd level spells. but it should not be so bad. What do ya think?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Actually, I guess I can pass my wondrous items through you and contribute the savings to group money.
> 
> _cloak of resistance +1
> brute gauntlets
> ...




I can do the Brute and Cloak - Sandals require CL 6, and I don't have Brew Potion.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Silence could defiantly be good - to keep our own noise down as much as anything.

The rest are generally all solid picks, though I don't know how much use we'd get out alarm during a raid situation.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I can do the Brute and Cloak - Sandals require CL 6, and I don't have Brew Potion.




Roger. Another 375 gold for the group fund from me, then.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

For alarm I am thinking of putting it on a back or front door so that we would know they were trying to escape, or perhaps the Air-Ship dock as well.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, just re-read the spell - I though it was just an audible alarm (which could be set off by a guard and give us away), but since it can be cast to give a mental alarm, that's not an issue.

I'd be slightly concerned about getting close enough to cast it, but since we are going the invisible & flying route, that's not much of an issue.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

General battle plan:

Go invisible when we come into range of the tower.
Have Ast scout the base & set alarm spells where prudent.
The others will fly up and scout the general layout (via the arrow slots, much as possible) as well as scout the airship (just looking for obvious things like patrols, etc.)
Move to the hold of the airship, avoiding as much as possible, but subduing anyone we have to.

If we are spotted at any point, neutralize them, taking any steps to prevent a general alarm.
If the alarm is raised before we find the coffins, find a choke point and hold the enemy up while the best scout determines if they are behind us.  If they aren't, we push the enemy out of the way.

IFF the coffins are in the hold, make preperations to move them (depends on weight and general layout of the place).
[This raises a good question - assuming the coffins are man-sized and weight, we could be talking about 200-300 lbs each, and we dont' know how many there are - we need some way to get moved efficiently...]
If possible, make ready to take down the ramp to prevent the enemy from getting back tot he ship (if the alarm hasn't been raised, we may hold off on this - in case the noise would rouse them, but that's situational).

If we don't find them in the ship, we move down, floor by floor.

If the alamr has been raised while we are up top, we may want to take out the ship/ramp and move down the the lower level and assulte upwards - catch them off-guard while they are rushing up.


Another question - how would you disable the ship?

IIRC, most airship are controled via a Wheel of Wind and Fire (or some such magical focus).  If I'm correct, moving or destroying this item should be sufficent to kill the ship, but I'm not 100% on that.

Releasing the elemental may be an option, but a very bad one we should only consider as the last resort.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

Remember the sayings about plans and contact with the enemy, and remember that we're dealing with another team of PCs here, which means they're going to be cunning.  It'd be nice if we pulled it off, but I don't think we're going to do this without a fight (they have alarm too, let's not forget).

That said, I've never found plans like 'hold them off while someone scouts' to work very well in D&D time.  If we're made and encounter stiff resistance, our objective should be to take out the enemy forces in a quick fight - keeping as many alive afterwards as possible for questioning , meaning our healers should consider putting Cure Minors into downed opponents if they have a free round.  We can always retrieve the coffins after the fight is over, whereas if we take heavy casualties we aren't going to be able to carry out a heavy load.

Speaking of a heavy load, so long as we have a party fund we should invest in buying some high-level scrolls of Tenser's Floating Disk.  For each 100gp scroll we bought we could carry 400lbs worth of stuff for 4 hours.  These have to stay on the ground, so they won't be good for a quick extraction from an airship, but they could make our lives a lot easier if we make it out.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

From all my time playing Shadowbane, I learned a bit about PvP. There are two things that seperate the winners and the losers in PvP:

*Sticking together* and *concentrating on a single target at a time*.

In other words, _fight as a group, not an individual_. Communications are vitally important in real-time PvP, but not so much in a play-by-post environment. Before going in, we should establish a general priority list of targets to take out first. Once we get into a fight - and I have every expectation that we will - we need to concentrate on the first target on that list until he drops, then move on.

Generic priority list:
Cloth-wearer (probably a mage)
Healer, if we can determine who that is
Light armor wearer
Heavy armor wearer


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

*nods*

That's why I called them general plans - really more of me thinking out loud, as it were, looking for any obvious issues we aren't prepared for, such as the weight, which you've already covered.

And, yeah, the only way we'll do this without a fight is if one of us pulls some mind-fu with the elemental to control the ship, and even with Eagle's Splendor, the best Cha mod we have thus far (myself) would only net a +5.  Not terrible odds, but not much to bet on.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Scroll*

OK, so I am looking for a scroll of Silence (2nd) and Alarm (1rst), Expeditious Retreat (1rst), Grease (1rst), and Cure Light Wounds (1rst).

At 75% that should net me 149.982 or 150 for short.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

My basic will be to get to a out-of-the-way place and concentrate my fire on soft targets such as the Arcane Casters and other Blasters, Divine Casters, and those of the Striker Role. If I can find a moment where my attacks can drop a target that someone else is working on I will take it to free them up to move on to other important targets so their overflow damage is not wasted.

I can act as an Emergency Healer.

Edit: Oh, and of course, I will inspire my comrades to ever greater heights to destroy the infidels.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

FreeXenon: You might consider changing out one of your 1st level spells for _Inspirational Boost_. It's a swift action spell that increases the bonus granted by your next Inspire Courage by +1. With that and Song of the Heart, you're inspiring at +3


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

Done. I have heard of it before. What book is that from?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

It's in the Spell Compendium; I'm not sure what the original source is.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Hrm.

One question for our DM:

Do we have some kind of transport (wagon or such) waiting to haul the coffins if we make the acquisition, or would we be on our own if things get to that point?

Just wondering as it affects our 'exit strategy', as it were.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Complete Adventurer, pg 153.

Hurray for Google.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, we may want to get some scrolls of Iron Silence (ComAdv, 153; 2nd level bard/cleric).

Negates the armor check penalty to hide & move silently for 1 hour/level.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2007)

I want in on this, hehehe... I was one of those that became disinterested in the original game because the deluge of portrayals of Thrane as a bunch of villainous zealot psychos. So, the opportunity to be one of them is certainly appealing. I may need some help building the character though because my books are at Home and I am over five hours away at university.

Specifically, I need the info for Dragonmark Heir and the Mark of Storm. This is a work in progress.


```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=Teal]Valderion[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Marshall 5	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 5
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Stormhome
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Action Points:[/B] 7
[B]Deity:[/B] Silver Flame

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 11500
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 33 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	[B]Craft Points:[/B] ----
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 Cha
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -5		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+0	+1	+0	+0	+1	20
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	+4	+1	+1
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+1	+1
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+4	+1	+1
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to Sleep, +2 Racial vs. Enchantment

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Guisarme		+6	2d4+4	   20/x3	------
MW Shortsword		+5	1d6+2	19-20/x2	------
[B]Notes:[/B] Guisarme has reach and can be used for trip attacks.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Gnomish, Auran

[B]Abilities:[/B] Lowlight Vision, Elven Blood, Marshall Auras, Grant Move Action 1/day

[B]Feats: [/B] Least Mark of Storm, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Combat Reflexes

[B]Auras[/B] Minor +3, Major +1
[B]Auras Known:[/B]
	Minor - Motivate Dexterity, Force of Will, Art of War
	Major - Motivate Ardor, Hardy Soldiers

[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] Gust of Wind 1/day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance		-2	 0	+1	-3
Bluff		+7	 4	+3	--
Diplomacy	+13	 8	+3	+2
Gather Info	+5	 0	+3	+2
Intimidate	+9	 6	+3	--
K (Geography)	+8	 6	+2	--
K (Nature)	+6	 4	+2	--
K (Religion)	+6	 4	+2	--
Listen		+6	 4	+1	+1
Search		+3	 0	+2	+1
Sense Motive	+7	 6	+1	--
Spot		+8	 6	+1	+1
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 to Balance, +2 Racial to Diplomacy/Gather Information, +1 Racial to Listen/Search/Spot

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Full Plate		1650gp	50lb
+1 Guisarme		2309gp	12lb
MW Shortsword		310gp	 2lb
Rng of Prtct +1		2000gp	--lb
Clk of Rsst +1		1000gp	 1lb
P of Cure Ser		750gop	--lb
P of Cure Mod		300gp	--lb
P of Cure Lht		50gp	--lb
P of Invis		300gp	--lb
P of Enlarge		250gp	--lb
Backpack		 2gp	 2lb
Bedroll			 1sp	 5lb
Crowbar			 2gp	 5lb
Flint + Steel		 1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch		 1gp	.5lb
3 Days Rations		15sp	 3lb
50' Silk Rope		10gp	 5lb
Waterskin		 1gp	 4lb
Whetstone		 2cp	 1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]90.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 62gp 3sp 8cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 58	116	175	350	875

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I may need some help building the character though because my books are at Home and I am over five hours away at university.




I'm more than willing to help. I got all my books less than three feet from me    Just ask whatever questions ya got.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish we could just fireball the airship and assault from the ground floor while the team is busy with that, but I don't think any of us have that spell. Instead that Disguise Self spell intrigues me... We could have Nac Mac knock on the front door disguised as a bruised child ("Gnolls attacked my family's wagon just over that hill! Please help us! I promise you some of our treasures if you save them!"), and run out of sight before the PC's can react. Invisibility, come back to our group, and then we walk right in when the do-gooders run off to save the day.

Of course that relies a lot on Nac Mac's disguise not being blown, but it's just an idea. If it worked, we might have enough time to take out the coffins without a fight. Or if not enough time, we could fortify the tower ourselves, and ambush the PC's when they came back.

Unless we can get the PC's out of the tower, we pretty much HAVE to fight them - we can't likely hijack the ship, and the coffins are too heavy to fly out. So we have to take them out through the tower, which someone is going to notice.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> OK, so I am looking for a scroll of Silence (2nd) and Alarm (1rst), Expeditious Retreat (1rst), Grease (1rst), and Cure Light Wounds (1rst).
> 
> At 75% that should net me 149.982 or 150 for short.





I only have Silence and Expeditious Retreat in my spellbook so I'll make those for you (75% of 175gp is 131.25gp).  The rest you're on your own for.

Zurai has it totally right: We want to stick together WHENEVER possible.  We should assume that they PCs will detect us - hell, they might even have traps set up, magical or otherwise.  That means we assume that we're going to end up in a fight.  The bottom line is: PCs are paranoid.  These PCs doubly so, because there's a thread they can't look in.

Priority-wise, I think Zurai's got it about right.  I'm going to try opening up with Phantasmal Assailants on a healer if I think I can swing it.  If they fail the DC 21 will save to disbelieve then it's 8 points each of Wisdom and Dex damage, fort half (also DC 21), which will seriously crimp any healer's style.  If after that enough people have started to get into rage of the softer targets, I'll start popping Mass Snake's Speeds.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2007)

I've put up the beginnings of a stat block in my previous post.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Specifically, I need the info for Dragonmark Heir and the Mark of Storm. This is a work in progress.



[sblock=Dragonmark Heir level 1]
Requires: 7 ranks in 2 different skills, Favored In House, Least Dragonmark
d8 HD
Skills: Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, K: Arcana, K: Nobility, Perform, Ride, Sense Motive, Speak Language, Spellcraft
Skill Points: 4 per level
BAB: as cleric
Saves: all good

Lesser Dragonmark as a bonus feat
Adds Dragonmark Heir level as a bonus on all Cha checks vs members of the same House
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mark of Storm]
Least: _endure elements_ 1/day, _fog cloud_ 1/day, or _gust of wind_ 1/day; +2 bonus on Balance checks.
Lesser: _sleet storm_ 1/day, _wind's favor_ 1/day, or _wind wall_ 1/day

_wind's favor_: creates a localized area of strong wind (30mph) in a 10' wide, 10' high, and 100'+20'/level long. The wind blows for 1 hour per level or until dismissed. The caster can change the direction of the wind by 45 degrees by concentrating as a full-round action.[/sblock]


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Dragonmakered Heir
Requires:  Dragonmark (Der...), 7 ranks in any 2 skills, Favored in House, Least Dragonmark (... yeah....)

Skills: 4+int; Appraise, Bluff, Diplo, Gather info, Intimidate, K. Arcana, K. Nobility, Perform, Ride, Sense Motive, Spellcraft.

d8, 3/4 Bab, All good saves.

1st level - Lesser Dragonmark, House Status (class bonus to Cha skills with house members)

Mark of Storms:
Least - endure elements, fog cloud or gust of wind; +2 Balance
Lesser - sleet storm, wind's favor, or wind wall.


EDIT:
FOILED AGAIN!!


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2007)

Oops, guess I will have to change it to Marshall 5 later. _Favoured in House_ does not mesh with my character concept.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

A suggestion to our cleric: Faith Healing (Cleric 1) is like a cure light wounds, except maximized for free and only able to affect worshipers of your deity.  Somehow I don't think that'll be a problem for this team.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that spell, but it'll find a place on my spell lineup as you describe it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

It just heals 8+caster level (max 13) from a follower of your deity, can't be cast on yourself.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

Alas, I'm going to have to drop the metamagic rod of silence to be able to have an infinite scrollcase - pretty much a necessity given how much I plan to use scrolls.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2007)

As for battle plans, I think the thing to do would be to go with Motivate Dexterity and Motivate Ardor until battle is joined, and then switch to Force of Will if it looks like they have someone who can use mind-affecting spells, or Accurate Strike if they do not. If it were to come down to ranged combat, I think I would switch to Hardy Soldiers to take a little of the edge off of enemy missiles.

I will take a look at equipment and magic items later. Something like a _bead of force_ might swing things heavily in our favour...


----------



## Scurry (Nov 15, 2007)

Since it looks like the current crop of candidates is short on skill monkeys, here's a rogue (with a bit of cleric thrown in for that unmistakable Thrane flavor) that I whipped up to detox from my EECS exams. 

[sblock=Extremely Junior Inquisitor Alestair Sarhain]Male Human Rogue 3/Fighter 1/Cleric 1
Alignment: LG (unless poison use conflicts with that in whatever interpretation of the alignment system DrZ favors)
Height: 5' 8''
Weight: 150lb
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Sunburnt
Age: 27
XP: 11,500
Deity: Silver Flame (like you had to ask)

Str: 12 (+0) [3 points, +1 item]
Dex: 20 (+2) [13 points, +2 item]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 12 (+5) [4 points]
Wis: 14 (+0) [6 points]
Cha:  8 (-1) [0 points]

Racial Abilities: 1 bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first

Class Abilities: Sneak Attack 2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap sense +1; Bonus Fighter Feat; Spellcasting, Protection Domain, Law Devotion*, Turn Undead (3x/day)

Hit Dice: 3d6+1d8+1d10+10
HP: 
AC: 21 (10 +5 Dex +5 armor +1 shield**), 23 w/ Shield of Faith (+2 def), 25 w/Protection Devotion Activated (+2 sacred), 26 w/Law Devotion applied to AC (+3 sacred)
Init: +5
Speed: 30ft

Saves:
Fortitude +7 [+5 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +8 [+3 base, +5 Dex]
Will +5 [+3 base, +2 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +3/+3
Melee  Atk:  +9 (+13)to hit[+3 base +5 dex +1 mw (+3 w/ Law devo, +1 w/ Divine Favor)], 1d6+1+1fire+(2d6 sneak)+(poison)+(1 div fav) (shortswords)
Full   Atk: +7/+7 (+11/+11) to hit (same mods as above -2 TWF), same damage as above for each attack
Ranged Atk: +8 (+12), light crossbow 1d8(+2d6 sneak +1 div fav)

Skills :
Hide +13 (8 ranks +5 dex)
Move Silently +13 (8 ranks +5 dex)
Tumble +14 (7 ranks +5 dex +2 syn(jump))
Search +9 (8 ranks +1 int)
Disable Device +6 (5 ranks +1 int)
Craft (poisonmaking) +10 (8 ranks +1 int +1 item)
Balance +11 (4 ranks +5 dex +2 synergy tumble)
Use Rope +7 (2 ranks +5 dex)
Jump +8 (5 ranks +1 str +2 synergy tumble)
Sense Motive +6 (4 ranks +2 wis)
Knowledge (Religion) +4 (3 ranks + 1 int) 
Gather Information +3 (4 ranks -1 cha)
Skill Trick: Nimble Stand

Feats:
1st: Weapon Finesse
Human Bonus: TWF
Ftr 1 Bonus: TW Defense
3rd: Protection Devotion


Languages: Common, Celestial

Equipment:
+1 str item (belt) 1000 (assuming crafted by NMF)
+2 dex gloves 3000 (assuming crafted by NMF)
+1 Craft(poisonmaking) skill enhancement item (neck) 100
+1 mithril chain shirt 2100
2 MW shortswords 620
Fire assault crystal, least 600
Scroll of Divine Insight 150
n, where n< 4 doses purple worm poison (self crafted) 930
2 weapon capsule retainers 200
Scroll of Fly (crafted by NMF's guy) 187
Potion of Delay Poison 300

Money: ~80gp

Spells Prepared (3/2+[1]): 
0th: C.Min, Guidance , Detect Magic
1st: Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, [Sanctuary] 

*Using the Complete Champion option to forfeit access to a domain to get the corresponding domain devotion feat
**Two Weapon Defense, not actually a shield [/sblock]

Combat Strategery:
0. Activate devotions, buffs before contact w/ enemy, drink the delay poison potion. 
1. Flank!
2. ???
3. Profit. (10% tithed, of course)

But seriously, folks:
Strength damage poison means geek the mage. Then the fighter if Al has any charges left.
The protection devotion is +2 ac to him and everyone in 30 feet, which synergizes nicely with the rogue's love of flanking. Assuming flight isn't immediately dispelled, he'll also be able to position quite well. Even if it is dispelled, he can't fail most tumble checks, I think.
He's also your man for non-magical scouting, and disarming the odd trap. Sanctuary is good if we have to call a strategic retreat.
Edit: Oh, and a pair of saps for trying to knock someone out. And he'll probably use a rapier in his main hand. (Edit edit: Duuh, longswords don't work with weapon finesse. God, I'm dumb when I'm tired.)

The poison is easily dropped if it's too cheesy.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh my god. I've created monsters   . The aundair players are getting quite anxious, since they noticed the thread has expanded to 3 pages in 12 hrs.

Kaodi, can you start up a RG thread D20 modern titled : Heroes of WW I or something, and place a link? First post shoild be a spoiler warning for the aundair players.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

Another note : go easy on the limited charge items. The party would have travelled a fair bit before getting there, and would have lost a few charges along the way. Those limited-charge items are very powerfull, and could unbalance things more than just a little


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

this next post is how I would like your combat posts to look. First one is a bit of work, the next one should just be copy-paste.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

*John 'the taxcollector' McInzie AC 21 HP 25/36*

John stared at the smugglers. "*Won't pay your due to the crown, now will ya*." With that, he charges the bandit.

OOC : Charge and attack. Attack 16+2 (bardic music) damage 8+4+3(against chaotic)  He will continue to attack the leader, breaking off only when at <5 hp:
[sblock=stats]
Str 14 dex 12 con 14 int 6 wis 8 char 3
Will +6 fort +2 refl +3
AC 21 touch 11 
longsword +1d6 against chaotics
bear's strength 8/20 rnds
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

So which of the 7 of us are coming along?

Summary of who submitted what (And what role they're in, by my best guess):

Nac Mac Feegle: Illusionist (Arcane)
Dekana: Cleric (Divine)
Zurai: Warblade (Heavy Melee)
Eidelac: Crusader (Heavy Melee)
Scurry: Rogue (Stealth/Skills)
FreeXenon: Bard (Buffing)
Kaodi: Marshal (Buffing)


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I only have Silence and Expeditious Retreat in my spellbook so I'll make those for you (75% of 175gp is 131.25gp).  The rest you're on your own for.



 Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

I am also fairly good at disguise being a Changeling (Disguise +16) as well as having a Hat of Disguise. My only weakness for pulling of a ruse like the wounded child is not having and ranks in bluff.

We may want a way to make it look like there are creatures around via an illusion on something. I have a little illusion ability that may work.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

Or illusions of ourselves under attack from the creatures. Then the PCs might be less inclined to think it was a trap.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

That's sneaky. I like that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

Once again, I think you're underestimating how paranoid the PCs will be.  I don't think a clever ruse will win the day here, I think we're going to need to hit 'em hard and fast.

Chances are they'll post sentries, in which case our best bet is to have someone big and beefy with a silence spell on him/her grapple the sentry and knock him/her unconscious.

Also, as a tactics note, I'm dropping Mass Snake's Speed for now, since it doesn't stack with Haste.  I've replaced it with a self-buff to keep myself a bit more durable (Dragonskin, gives me natural armor +2 and energy resistance 10 of my choice).


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

Whichever strategy we end up using, I updated my sheet to include a scroll of fly, if you wouldn't mind making another Nac.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

I've already budgeted the xp to make a fly scroll for every member of the team (no surcharge on these ones, they're important).

I think we need to remember that our primary advantage is surprise, and it's important to understand that the second anything suspicious happens, we'll lose the bulk of that.  Sure, we could disguise ourselves as peasants and pretend to be under attack, but all that will accomplish will be waking up all the PCs that might have been sleeping.  I still think our best bet is infiltration with nice discrete bundles of violence - until (and I'm treating it as a certainty, not an if) we get detected, at which point we go all-out to subdue everyone as fast as possible.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

I think you've got the right idea Nac. Although it would be fun playing mindgames with the other team, there are certain advantages to attacking suddenly. We're attacking in the middle of the night, so we can assume the bulk of the opposing force to be asleep - meaning they're probably not in their heavy armor. We can fight sentries one by one, instead of the entire force at once. And if we do catch them unaware or separated, it will be easier to take prisoners, and find out where the coffins are without scouting ourselves.

Speaking of which, I'd still like to know how we intend to move these things. We need a wagon, or a ton of Tenser's Floating Discs, or someone who can fly that airship.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

One of the proposed Anti-PC's has the Mark of Storm which I think is needed to command a airship.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

A rouse would be cool, but since they will instantly know that we are other players, it's an instant give away; no matter how good RPers they are, knowing that we aren't DM NPCs will set them ready for our strike.

The only way that would be viable would be if the DM posted for us, which isn't much fun, I'd think.

Plus we'd need double the numbers to really distract the PCs and still have enough of a force to storm the tower behind them.

The very best outcome I see is that the PCs only have 1 or 2 of there own on watch on the top/airship.  With a bit of luck, we should be able to take out at least one before anyone else shows up.

Ideally, we'd want to isolate each PC, but I'm not holding my breath on that.

Also, before we close in, we'll want to see if there are any doors/hatches up top we can seal to at least slow down reinforcements.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

If we do happen to get locked out, I'll have stone shape prepared to make our own entrance.

The cleric's tactics for this fight will be: stick with the main strike force at all times - no wandering off. If we encounter a lone sentry, attempt a Hold Person or Command. If we encounter several enemies, Silence them and heal as needed. I'm thinking detect magic could be used with dispel magic to remove alarms on the trap door, but the noise of casting the spells might tip them off anyway. Otherwise dispel magic can be used to banish summoned creatures as needed.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

I proposed we spend some party gold on spells of Tenser's Floating Disc for when we leave.  Each 100gp we spend on a scroll would give us a disc capable of supporting 400 pounds (should hold a coffin) that will last for 4 hours.

As for the fighting, I figure there are two scenarios:

1: We kill/capture the sentries without the alarm being raised.  In this case our next step is to go down in and bind or subdue the rest of the PCs (I'm thinking our modus operandi at this point will be to have a power-fighter grapple sleeping PCs under silence while the rogue knocks them out with a sap).  Once we have run of the tower, we get the coffins and a few prisoners, torch the airship (pursuit = bad) and make for home.

2: We're detected by the sentries - either before we knock them out or in the process.  At this point we want to press the offensive as quickly as possible.  Every round we give the opposition is a round they'll spend buffing, so we're going to make use of knock and our fly speed to get into the tower and fighting ASAP - hopefully catching them half-prepared.

The key point here is that NO MATTER WHAT we must assume that we're doing scenario 2, even if we think we got the sentry with no witnesses there might be a secondary sentry with better stealth or an alarm spell or something else that we haven't foreseen, which means that the second we engage a sentry we're in full-on speed mode.  If that just means we get to the sleeping PCs faster, excellent, but if not we're prepared.

EDIT: If we have at least 3k in the party fund we could buy a lesser metamagic rod of silence, which would give the cleric and me 3 spells we could cast under silence total (we can swap back and forth).  As for the target of the silence, I'm thinking put at least one on the warforged frontliner, and maybe another either on the rogue or on an arrow.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll drop my healing belt for another 750g for the group fund then. If I'm counting right, the leftover money / donations (not including scroll of flying each) come to:

Eidalac - 312.5gp
Dekana - 838.4gp
Zurai - 5.58 + 375gp from saving money by crafting
Nac - 50gp
Scurry - 80gp

Comes out to 1661.58gp if I'm counting right (which I'm not sure if I am, character sheets aren't entirely up to date I think). That's enough for the silence rod, as well as the discs we'll need.

Edit: Subtracted FreeXenon's gp, there's still enough for the silence rod and 6 discs. (Not including money from dropping the bag of tricks)

Edit again: Not enough for the silence rod unless more money is made available, though I question how much we need it anyway. Still have plenty of money for discs.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

All of my money is spent. I left money available for the fly scroll.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

I can drop the Bag of Tricks for 900gp.
I chose it partially for flavor and partially for some sort of distraction and amusement for the changeling.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 15, 2007)

Flavor=good. We're trying to kill them, yes, but we as players should adhere to the spirit of fair play, and not make characters focused any more exclusively on combat than the typical PC. (I mean, we might end up having to play these dudes. ) Now, if they tan our hides and send us running (and we don't die), then I'll be all for us coming back loaded for bear and ready to be a cheap bastard.

That said, there's no reason for us not to be _smart_ flavorful holy commandos (of DOOM). I agree with NMF's proposed strategy, largely. Planning for the worst is probably the best idea - assume we'll be noticed, assume we won't immediately notice we've been noticed, and having a plan of what to do if they attack even before we're properly set up might not be bad.

On the subject of the party fund, I'll actually have more than 80 gp left over, since I'm dropping at least a dose of the purple worm venom because that's mean nasty stuff, probably too mean and nasty. I might replace it with a wimpier poison if I can find a useful non-lethal one, I might not. That inventory juggle will produce surplus gp on the order of hundreds, I think; I'm too lazy to calc that right now. 

I dropped a few tens of gp when tallying equip costs, also, but I'm reserving that so that Al has some pocket change when they search his corpse.

Edit: And in case we're short a disk or two, and someone has some spare feats lying around, Tenser's floating disk is an aberrant mark.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

FYI: the 500 gp is the only part of the 2k that made it into the party fund, but if needed, I have plenty of potions I can cull out.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, and remember:

Action Points FTW.

You don't have to burn them all, but don't forget you have them to use.  I've seen many an ebberon game where the players had them on sheets but never made use of them.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

Here too. We have gone through quite a few levels without using a single one and then someone happens to look at their sheet and go 'Oh, crap. We have action points'.

I think that we will need every single one to over come the PC's.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup.

Since we are largely a zealous group, I can see us being motivated to burn a level's worth of AP in this.

'Course, if the PCs don't use them, I don't think it'll take long after we do for them to start getting the hint.


Also, DR. Z., are we just using the standard AP rules from Ebberon, or can we make use of the expanded rules from AU?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a note: I'll be out of town from early afternoon Eastern time tomorrow (friday nov 16) until sometime after noon Eastern on saturday. I will likely not have internet access during that time. If I'm selected and you need to start the mission during that 24-hour-ish span, go ahead and NPC Armament; he's pretty straightforward. Get in their face and smash.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3889889#post3889889

Anyway, _bead of force_ costs 3000 gp but could potentially allow us to divide and conquer if used properly. We toss it on melee forces, smash their spellcasters, then wait until it comes down to finish them off. If they are lucky, they might avoid it, but if not then they will have to waste a dispel magic to get rid of it.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

If we have 3000gp to spare, I'd say we get the metamagic rod.

Also, I think beads of force probably fall in the same category as Elemental Gems in terms of one-shot cheese.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, we will see. In any case, I have a close to complete version of my character up in my other post now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

Why don't we just send your *Furry Minions* after them instead?
Twould make for a short encounter I am thinking..
They seem pretty hungry...


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 15, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3889889#post3889889
> 
> Anyway, _bead of force_ costs 3000 gp but could potentially allow us to divide and conquer if used properly. We toss it on melee forces, smash their spellcasters, then wait until it comes down to finish them off. If they are lucky, they might avoid it, but if not then they will have to waste a dispel magic to get rid of it.




No expensive one-shot power items. Would neither be fair nor economically feasible for thrane. 3000 GP can equip a whole lot of peasants.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 15, 2007)

A question for the good doctor: Are you taking all 7 of us, or is someone getting the axe?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 15, 2007)

In that case I'm buying back my healing belt, and my cleric is all set unless someone wants me to swap out some equipment.

Also, I'm not sure what do for hp. Roll hit dice, take 3/4, etc etc.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I took it out and added in a ring of protection and a few more potions.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, Bonal should be finalized, and on checking his costs, I found I had 200 to spare, so I'll toss that into the warchest.

Swapped his oils of bless weapon for an oil of iron silence.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 16, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> In that case I'm buying back my healing belt, and my cleric is all set unless someone wants me to swap out some equipment.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what do for hp. Roll hit dice, take 3/4, etc etc.




I believe the Aundair Raiders group is max first HD, 2/3 for the rest. That's what I used to generate Armament, anyway.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

3/4 HD is correct. Not too much peeping at the charactersheets of the aundair raiders. It'll be more fun if it's a surprise for you guys as well.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> A question for the good doctor: Are you taking all 7 of us, or is someone getting the axe?





six is plenty. If it's any consolation, the seventh player will get another chance later in the game, if the six of you don't slaughter the enemy aundair PC's. I'm inclined for Zurai to fall off, since I plan on starting the combat this weekend. Sorry.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 16, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'm inclined for Zurai to fall off, since I plan on starting the combat this weekend. Sorry.




Unless "this weekend" equals "Saturday morning", I'll be available.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 16, 2007)

I really hate saying this because this sounds like a crazy amount of fun, but I will be gone for most of Saturday and will most likely not have a lot of computer access until late Saturday night. Sunday I will be available. 

GAaaaahhhhh! Grrrrr......

Either way.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

OK boys 'n girls, put the characters in the RG


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

The enemy is holed up in the tower. Their ship is moored at the ramp. The tower is on a small hill. You lie still at the edge of the forest, about 200 yards from the tower. You can see some movement from the tower to the ship, then everything is quiet.

What is your plan, and when do you plan to assault?


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 16, 2007)

Hrm.

If we have enough resources, I'd say to send one of the scoutier fellows out with fly and invisible to have a look at what kind of a watch they have up top, and maybe spy a good entry point and/or initial target.

Provided we don't see anything to diswade us, I'd think we'd stick to the general invisible flight up top and begin the systimatic search and destroy.

As for time...

Hrm.  Night really won't be a huge boon for us, since we will go in invisible, so that really isn't a main factor, i'd think, though we want it to be late enough that at least some of the PCs have had time to get to sleep.

Assume at least some of them are elves, I'd say no more than 3 hours after the activity seems to die off.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd say give it two hours after activity dies off, then buff up with spells that last for multiple minutes (fly, invisibility, etc.), and hit the airship fast.  I say we put a separate spell of invisibility on one person and have them hover above the tower to warn us if the rest of the PCs wake up and come after us.  Once we've taken then ship - assuming we aren't under attack - we break the ramp and head into the tower.

Did we end up with anyone that can fly an airship?  If the cargo is in it then we could end this thing really fast just by flying away with their stuff.

EDIT: I'm not sure if just having the Least Dragonmark is enough to use the Wheel of Wind and Fire to pilot the ship without a roll (someone who knows Eberron better, is this the case?), but even if not anyone can try to force the elemental to move with an opposed charisma check (most elementals are charisma 10).  This means that if the cargo's in the ship or if we get it there, we might just be able to power our way out.  Both the cleric and the crusader have good charisma.

EDIT EDIT: Actually, it's probably best to take up the ramp as soon as we get on board, if we get detected, we don't want to make it easy for the PCs to charge up at us.

TRIPLE EDIT: So I looked it up and you need a lesser Dragonmark of Storms to use an airship without a charisma roll, so we'll have to fall back on just hoping for good rolls by the crusader/cleric long enough to get us away.  This might be an excellent use of Action Points.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 16, 2007)

I forget the name, but there is a specific Mark of Storm power you have to have (winds favor IIRC) to use the Wheel of Wind and Fire).  I thought it was a least power, but it could well be a lesser.  Not something any of us have at any rate.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

The Marshal has the least mark of storms, but you need the lesser, so we're back to charisma checks.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 16, 2007)

Tactic:
When we first go up, if there is a visible PC, wait a few moments - if they get close to a ledge, a bull-rush could make real quick work of them.

EDIT:
Maybe not.   I was thinking falling damage was higher than it is (3d6 for 30', not likely to be fatal in and of itself to a PC of our level).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

Not likely.  The tower's only 30' tall, 3d6 isn't going to finish off even a mage.  Even assuming the airship it 20' further up, still not enough.

What's more, pushing someone over the edge will take them out of the Silence effect, ruining the whole stealth thing.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, I'm too slow. 

Just edited above once I checked falling damage.

Still, something to keep in mind once we get spotted if we just want to remove someone from battle for a bit.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh, idea!  Scroll of Locate object is only 150gp and so long as they haven't lined everything with lead will tell us where the coffins are.  Can we spare 150gp from the party fund?


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm down with that.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 17, 2007)

A scroll or two of locate object is actually a sensible item to be carried by a team dispatched to intercept those coffins.

Anyway, Alestair is posted. After a bit of thought I've shifted gears to alchemy instead of poisons, which freed up a fair bit of gold - I've got 410 to burn or give to the good of the party. Maybe I'll get some scrolls,  or if I can dip into the party fund a wand of faith healing would be rock. Actually, maybe the cleric should have one.  Distributing healing isn't a bad idea at all, though.

And if you've bought a jillion alchemical items, I can probably take something between a half or two thirds off the price, depending on the DCs.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

Hrm.

I've only got a noxious smokestick, 2 alchemists sparks, and 2 tanglefoot bags, so I doubt you can shave enough off to do anything with, but every little bit and all that.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 17, 2007)

I could swap out Dispel Magic for Locate Object if you'd rather have that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2007)

Dispel Magic is good to have, and I can cast it at a lower caster level.  I also feel like a scroll of that isn't unreasonable, since our mission was to find something in the first place.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

Dispel would be better in a spell slot, Locate in a scroll.  Even outside of a one-shot like this, odds are that Locate is only going to get used once you a pretty sure the general location of something, while Dispel may come up around any corner, likely without warning.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 17, 2007)

Bear in mind that none of us have seen these crates firsthand (I think?) so the caster will only find the closest "man-sized crate" or whatever the caster visualizes. It will, however, give us a starting point. 

I don't know if Detect Undead will be useful enough (blocked more easily, much shorter range), but it's another candidate for "spells we thought we'd need going into the mission".

My understanding of the current plan is:
1. We huddle, put up long-duration spells, and go invisible.
2. Begin at the airship, and work our way down. Locate Object is cast when we have the airship secure.

On the pulling/breaking the ramp issue - we pull the ramp as soon as possible to isolate anyone on the airship from the tower (and as quietly as possible, hopefully silence will keep it hush hush)  - and then Ysir replaces it with an illusion of a ramp.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 17, 2007)

Bad ass Shifter fighter 

->


Jur


Male Shifter (Beasthide)Fighter 5
Lawful Neutral
Representing Drowned Hero
Quote 'Lets rush them'

Strength 	17	(+3)
Dexterity 	16	(+3)
Constitution 	16	(+3)
Intelligence 	12	(+1)
Wisdom 	        10	(+0)
Charisma 	 9	(-1)

Size: 	Medium
Weight: 	130 lb
Skin: 	Black
Eyes: 	Dark Brown
Hair: 	Dark Brown; Wavy; Thick Beard

Total Hit Points: 42

Speed: 20 feet [armor]

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +8 [full plate] +1 [dexterity in armor]

      Touch AC: 11
      Flat-footed: 18

Initiative modifier:	+3	= +3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:   	+7	= 4 [base] +3 [constitution]
Reflex save:	        +4	= 1 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:	        +1	= 1 [base]
Attack (handheld):	+8	= 5 [base] +3 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+8	= 5 [base] +3 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+8	= 5 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Grapple check:   	+8	= 5 [base] +3 [strength]

Region of Origin: Thrane
Languages:	Common Gnome

Light Crossbow [1d8, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80 ft., 4 lb, piercing]]
Longsword [1d8, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]
Rapier [1d6, crit 18-20/x2, 2 lb., one-handed, piercing]
Greatclub [1d10, crit x2, 8 lb, two-handed, bludgeoning]
Composite Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range incr. 100 ft., 3 lb, piercing]
Full plate armor [heavy; +8 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -6; 50 lb.]

Feats:

      Shifter Defense	
      Shifter Ferocity	
      Dodge	
      Point Blank Shot	
      Two-Weapon Fighting	

Traits:


```
Action Points: 7 (this level)
Skill Name
	
Appraise 	Int 	1 = 	+1		
Balance 	Dex* 	7 = 	+3+2+2 [shifter]
Bluff 	        Cha    -1 = 	-1		
Climb 	        Str* 	9 = 	+3+4+2 [shifter]
Concentration 	Con 	3 = 	+3
Diplomacy 	Cha    -1 = 	-1		
Disguise 	Cha    -1 = 	-1		
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	3 = 	+3		
Forgery 	Int 	1 = 	+1		
Gather Info 	Cha    -1 = 	-1		
Heal 	        Wis 	0 = 	+0		
Hide 	        Dex* 	4 = 	+3+1 	
Intimidate 	Cha 	1 = 	-1+2 	
Jump 	        Str* 	1 = 	+3+2+2 [shifter] -6 [speed 20]
Listen  	Wis 	1 = 	+0+1 	
Move Silently 	Dex* 	4 = 	+3+1 	
Ride 	        Dex 	5 = 	+3+2 	
Search  	Int 	1 = 	+1		
Sense Motive 	Wis 	0 = 	+0		
Spot 	        Wis 	1 = 	+0+1 	
Survival 	Wis 	0 = 	+0		
Swim 	        Str** 	3 = 	+3		
Tumble 	        Dex* 	4 = 	+3+1 	
Use Rope 	Dex 	3 = 	+3
```
Shifter

    * Eberron character race.
    * +2 dexterity, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)
    * Low-light vision
    * +2 on balance, climb, and jump


Fighter

    * Bonus Feats (already included)

	Class 	HP rolled 	
Level 1: 	Fighter 	10 	
Level 2: 	Fighter 	2 	
Level 3: 	Fighter 	6 	
Level 4: 	Fighter 	3 	+1 to strength
Level 5: 	Fighter 	6 	


Jur's Equipment:

      _____
      147 lb	Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x2
      Arrows (quiver of 20) x3
      Backpack
      Bedroll
      Blanket, winter x1
      Candle
      Firewood (1 day) x1
      Grappling hook
      Lantern (hooded)
      Manacles x1
      Oil flasks x4
      Pouch x2
      Rations (1 day) x4
      Rope (50', silk) x2
      Signal whistle
      Spyglass
      Torches x2
      Climber's kit


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 17, 2007)

Drowned Hero, we don't really need another character at the moment, but thanks anyway


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 17, 2007)

OK guys, I need an exact description of who does what when.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

Hrm.  A bit uncertain as to who's out an in, but:

1.5 hours after activity ends:
Cast Invisibility and Fly on the character with the best Spot/Listen modifiers (Valderion, I think).
Send this character out to recon the top of the tower airship - just interested in the number of guards and general location.

2 hours after end of activity:
Fly & Invisible on everyone.
Move up to just under the airship (should be the most secure spot).
Cast Locate Object (nearest coffin should suffice).
Activate any medium term buffs (Bonal'll use his Elixirs and his Oil of Iron Silence at this point)

IF the spells shows coffins in the ship:
IF the guard layout is conducive, ambush some guards; otherwise, if a fight is likely to raise the alarm anyway, move to raise/lower/destroy the bridge and secure the ship.
Try our luck with Cha checks to move the ship.

If the coffins show up in the tower:
Starting up top, we pick the best looking target and hit them hard and fast.
Rinse and repeat.
Eleminate the airship as an escape route.
Sweep down the tower in a like fashion.

If the coffins fail to show up with the spell:
As above, but start the search on the ship and then move down the tower.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 17, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> 1.5 hours after activity ends:
> Cast Invisibility and Fly on the character with the best Spot/Listen modifiers (Valderion, I think).
> Send this character out to recon the top of the tower airship - just interested in the number of guards and general location.
> 
> ...



Agree in general, although I'm not sure I like the idea of waiting a half hour after the scout comes back; any guards he sees may have moved by then.  I'd say send Vald 2 hours after lights out, send him to recon, he comes back within 5 minutes (the length of the fly/invis spells), he reports in, then we all buff up and invis/fly up to under the ship. Then proceed as you said. Or if Vald doesn't come back within 5 minutes, we go up with the buffs expecting combat.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 17, 2007)

My character is up. Also, since I am a _marshall_ I also have a high charisma. Though it is technically no better a bonus than the crusader, it kind of makes for sense for me to wrestle with the elemental, especially if it is an Air elemental (because I speak Auran), and just for thematics. Also, that frees up the crusader to put the smack-down on our enemies because he is likely a much better warrior.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

*nods*

We have the same Cha bonus, so I'm more than happy to play guard while you take on the elemental, if things progress towards that.

Plus, I'd pretty sure your auras will keep going while you are fighting for mental control, you'd still be contributing ot any fighting in that way.

I could be wrong about that though, as I'm not all that familiar with the class.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 17, 2007)

Bear in mind that, I believe, we're using invisibility sphere for the bulk of our concealment. We can have at most one guy split off (with separately cast invis) from the little group huddle we have going on before the jig is up. Also, how is a scout going to report back when we're all silent and invisible? Two pokes for attack, three for run away? We only have one fly scroll per guy, not counting the Emergency Extra, which is for emergencies, so waiting for the duration of spells to expire is a poor idea.

I don't like the idea of being separated, it has a much worse failure mode (split guy dies) than most strategies. I think sticking together, raiding the ship, and moving as fast as we can to the objective is the best we can do.

The marshall wrestling with the wheel is a good idea - a marshal's auras will still keep on kickin', so we can pull the ship away even if there's a fight. Even if the crates aren't on the ship, we should do our utmost to ensure the ship isn't an escape route - flying it away from the dock and letting it drift in space isn't a bad choice, though very unsubtle.

EDIT: Now is probably also the time to finalize our group expenditures. By my count, we have  1.7 k to play with, and we need to buy a metamagic rod, as many disks as we can get our hot little hands on, and I think some other stuff...?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok then, no scout. We all fly, invis, silence and then float up to the top of the tower. Even if we're not holding hands, the rendezvous point will be the ramp leading to the ship. If detected, we fight the sentries immediately, remove the plank to the ship, and storm the tower.

I see two strategies from there:
1) We go in the ship and search it for the coffins. If they're not in the ship, I don't think we have to worry about hijacking it. If the guards are forced to retreat, that's just fine - but they can't take several 400 pound coffins with them on the run. If we don't find the coffins in the ship, we storm the tower immediately. If they ARE in the ship, we try to take control of it.

2) The second option is this; as soon as we fly up the tower, we immediately begin our assault and tackle the guards. This gives us a better chance of taking the enemy by surprise, but we also risk the coffins being flown away by a fleeing PC. Locate Object just before the attack might help in this regard.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 17, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> Ok then, no scout. We all fly, invis, silence and then float up to the top of the tower. Even if we're not holding hands, the rendezvous point will be the ramp leading to the ship. If detected, we fight the sentries immediately, remove the plank to the ship, and storm the tower.
> 
> I see two strategies from there:
> 1) We go in the ship and search it for the coffins. If they're not in the ship, I don't think we have to worry about hijacking it. If the guards are forced to retreat, that's just fine - but they can't take several 400 pound coffins with them on the run. If we don't find the coffins in the ship, we storm the tower immediately. If they ARE in the ship, we try to take control of it.
> ...




Our first target should be the ship - taking control of the ship means that they can't fly the crates away if they're in the ship. The crates getting away means we've failed, which is bad. Also, the ship moving away from the dock will prompt everyone to run the hell out and try to stop it, which is better than them holing up with a siege mentality and preparing.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't forget locate object.

If we are going to forgo scouting, I'd say hold off on silence - we meet under the ship, cast locate then, once we know the location (or lack there of), we cast silence and get started.

I'm not 100%, of course, but I'll bet we can find a spot under the ship that's out of hte way enough to ensure we aren't heard, provided we keep to the very minimum of comunication; ie, say we are here and the caster says where (or if) the coffins are located).


----------



## Scurry (Nov 17, 2007)

Locate Object isn't to be hugely trusted - the caster hasn't seen the object, which makes it susceptible to failure. I think it might be best used after we've found the crates to run a last sweep to make sure we don't miss any.

However, I think having a coherent plan so Dr.Z doesn't wanna kill us is more important now. 

As long as we're all agreed that we move as a group to the airship, invisible, and hit it first, I think that's enough for him to go on - I'll leave when locate object should be cast to the discretion of the primary spellcasters.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm back, but I'm not sure who is and is not actually in the game, so I won't comment on planning for now.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

The spell can't be used to locate the coffins specifically, but IIRC, it can be used to locate coffins, in general, and I don't expect their to be too many of those in the area.

But, we have to assume the spell won't work and plan based on that.  Bonus if it does, but we can't count on it for certain.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2007)

So let me toss up a proposed revised plan:

T+0: Activity in the tower stops.

T+2hrs: We cast fly, invisibility sphere, silence, middling-long duration buffs.  We take to the skies.  We hit the airship first.  Take out any sentries on deck silently, pull up ramp and replace it with an illusion, move through the rest of the ship and take out any other PCs, locate the coffins if they're on board.  For this step we leave one person with a separate invisibility spells up on deck checking for incoming PCs.

Scenario A: The coffins are on the ship.  In this case, we just have to bug out like there's no tomorrow.  The Marshal takes the helm and starts us straight up as quick as possible, the rest of the team holds off any attempts to board.  We make for the nearest military outpost, job done.

Scenario B: The coffins are not on the ship.  In this case, we move onto the tower, going top down and neutralizing resistance as we go.  We won't be able to make a quick getaway with the coffins, so we need to take out the entire party to accomplish our objective.  If we think we've been made and the PCs are waiting for us on the top floor, we can use Stone Shape to hit them from below.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 17, 2007)

I can jive with that.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds groovy.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 18, 2007)

Let us hunt them down and kill them all!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not in this game, but wanted to wish you guys good luck! I just picked up on the thread and love the idea! Since I read the other guys' plans I won't comment any more on yours, but best of luck to you! I'm rootin for the "bad guys" in this one!


----------



## Dekana (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like a rockin' plan to me Nac.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, so far this plan has jived, grooved and rocked, so I think we might have something workable here.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 19, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> I'm back, but I'm not sure who is and is not actually in the game, so I won't comment on planning for now.




That's a good question. Which of Zurai or I shall be selected - or neither?  

_Edit:_ Plan sounds good. Once the Silence expires I will more useful with Bardic Music.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

We will use this thread for your combat actions, and I will hop back and forth between threads. Use invisiblecastle for rolls.I'll update combat every 48 hrs, and those who have not posted will be ghosted. Good luck


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2007)

So...who's on our team?


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

Freexenon is out, the rest are in. That will be th emost balanced, I think. Sorry FX, better luck next time.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 21, 2007)

No prob. Some one has to go.   
I think I will try to follow what happens in the In-Character thread. I think this is a great idea and will be a lot of fun. 

Good luck guys! Stomp'em smartly.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool. Armament's up in the RG now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 21, 2007)

Good Luck, Zurai! Get a good and sneaky hit in for me.   

Could someone point me to the specific IC thread where the smack shall be laid upon the PC's?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright, I made the last-minute changes to my sheet to make sure I have a silent image prepped for the plan.  What ended up being our total party fund, anyways?  Before we go into this we should know a): if we have the metamagic rod of silence, and b): if we have the scrolls of Floating Disc (and how many).

Once we've got that, I think we're ready to go, just tell us when activity settles down.  If I have a spare moment I'll look for the fund calculations myself when I can.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 21, 2007)

Armament donated 375g to the party share.

He's fine with having a _silence_ cast on him if that's still part of the plan, BTW. None of his abilities rely on speech in the first place, and it'll negate his low Move Silently skill. He has enough ranks in it to counteract his armor check penalty, but it's cross-class so he has no bonus.

... And I just realized I calculated his skill points incorrectly. He should have two more skills maxed. I'll be updating his skill sheet to add Jump and Spot (crossclass) max ranks.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright, it looks like we don't have enough for a Metamagic Rod, but we can bring along 5 scrolls of Tenser's Floating Disk (4th level caster) no problem.  We can reserve the rest of the party fund in case we win, or as a cash bonus for the PCs if they beat us.

So the current plan for silence is to put it on Armament, as he's good for charging in and wrecking up stuff.  If we run into single sentries, we have armament grapple and pin them.  If we think we need to be quick, Alistair can do nonlethal sneak attacks with a sap against the helpless target.

If we run into multiple sentries, well, then we probably just have our biggest damage dealers try to drop them fast - please TRY to keep a few above -10 so we can stabilize them, or better yet do the final blow with nonlethal if we aren't worried about the outcome of the fight.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 21, 2007)

Only item I can think of that we might want is a scroll/potion of Eagles Splendor for a Cha boost.

Still, that'd only be useful if we do try and take the ship, so it may not be the most sporting purchase.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, there's no good reason for us to have a cha-booster on us. We're commandos, not diplomats.

Better items to get would be "paranoid precaution" type stuff: curative items for a variety of effects as well as straight healing, quick getaway items, and... um. Yeah, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 21, 2007)

"_It is not how well you do your job that counts. It is how good you look doing it._"

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, technically, the Marshal and myself have Cha based abilities, but at this level all I get is a boost to my will save, and I don't know how much good it would do for the marshal either.

Not likely to justify the cost of having on on us anyway.

I'd say we are as ready as we are likely to get.

Huzzah.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 21, 2007)

Apropos of nothing, I wanna say I love the naming convention we fell into. Makes me feel like a MGS villain.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 21, 2007)

Edited character sheet to give the character a Thrane name.  Also, I totally agree.  Go COBRA.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2007)

Allright, waiting on the other thread to see who is where exactly. The fertiliser should hit the rotating blades in 24 hrs.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2007)

OK people.

From the edge of the forest you can see that there is one heavily armoured figure standing on the tower, and one smaller figure walking around on the deck. The rest is quiet as a mouse.

Who casts which spell on who, and what duration?

The show has started.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the current plan is to proceed in under the effects of _Invisibility Sphere_ (cast by Syro) which would last for 5 minutes, as well as a scroll of _fly_ per person cast by Syro (only one who can cast spells from arcane scrolls), which also has a duration of 5 minutes. I assume the _silence_ (cast by Trask, 5 minute duration) on Armament will be last, so we can actually cast all the spells  Total casting time is 8 rounds, so 42 rounds remaining before whichever spell is cast first ends.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 22, 2007)

Before we move in, Bonal'll use his Oil of Iron Silence, which has a 2 hour duration.

I'll start with Iron Guard's Glare as my Stance (anyone I threaten takes a -4 to attacks on any of my allies (but not myself))

As for my maneuvers, if it's alright with you, I was planing on using invisible castles to roll a d6 for the random picks:

1 - Foehammer
2 - Shield Block
3 - Crusader's Strike
4 - Vanguard Strike
5 - Douse the Flame
6 - Reroll 

Re-rolling any duplicates as well, of course.

1d6=5, 1d6=6
re-roll of a 6. (1d6=4)

So, starting the first encounter with Vanguard Strike and Douse the Flame ready.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 23, 2007)

<snip>

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm drinking a potion of mage armor (1 hour duration) and casting my scroll of Dragon Skin (50 minute duration), for a buffed AC of 18 and Fire Resistance 10.  Following that I'm casting Fly on everyone from scrolls (5 minute duration) and then casting Invisibility Sphere to conceal us all.  (Spot check DC 20 + 1 per 10 feet of distance between us and them to see us, spot DC 40 + 1 per 10 feet of distance to pinpoint location and number.)


----------



## Scurry (Nov 23, 2007)

Alestair doesn't have to do anything in the initial power-up sequence, so he'll stand where the casters tell him to and get spells cast on him. His weapon capsule retainers are set up and loaded with one of each type of damage capsule in them.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 23, 2007)

Forgot: Also putting up Shield (Duration, 5 minutes)


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2007)

Guys, no peeking at the IC thread please


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2007)

At 60'/rnd, it'll take you five rounds to get there.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 24, 2007)

We have a move speed of 60' so we can get there in 3 rounds by double-moving, I believe.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep. Can't use the Run action while under the effect of a _Fly_ spell, but you *can* double-move.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Bonal only moves at 40' since he's got heavy armor. So if we stick together and double-move that'll be 4 rounds. Or we could just ditch him.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 25, 2007)

allright, thanks. 3 or 4 rounds?


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 25, 2007)

oh, and roll initiative


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 25, 2007)

It'd be 4 rounds - 3 of us have heavy armor, and, IIRC, the warforged moves as if he does with the Adamantine Body feat.

initiative (1d20+1=7)

So, 7 or 10 if the Motivate Aura is up.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 25, 2007)

I assume our Marshal is using his Motivate Dexterity aura for +3 init. If not, this'll be 3 lower.

Initiative, post 198 (1d20+6=23)

Ahh, Invisible Castle likes me again. First I've rolled over 11 in a long time.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2007)

1d20+2 = 3 for initiative, 6 if the Marshal is motivating Dexterity.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391852

It's for the best, since I was going to be delaying 'til last anyways.  Since it seems like we've been spotted, I propose a revised plan: There's one lighter-armored figure on the airship, so I suggest we just charge the airship, knock the hell out of that guy and pull up the ramp.  That seems to be our best shot at  dividing them and controlling any means of escape.

Also, sorry DrZ but I finally remember the one last spell I was going to cast: Fox's Cunning.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 25, 2007)

Alestair's initiative (1d20=7)
So initiative 12, or 15 if Motivate Dex is up.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree that if we have been spotted to rush the ship and try to at least get the ramp up (we may even consider splitting forces to get the ramp up while dealing with the spotted sentry, or just going for the ramp first, to prevent any backup from arriving while we deal with the guard).

In any case, making a line for the ship will also give some cover from the tower as we move in.  Probably not much, but every bit helps.

Also, I'd say that, if things look grim, we should try to disable/damage/destroy the Wheel of Wind and Fire as a final option.  If we can cripple the ship, we at least limit their ability to move the coffins.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 26, 2007)

Trask's initiative: Initiative (1d20+5=6) (yay, rolled a 1)


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 26, 2007)

Initiative: 1d20+4=19

( Yes, as per my earlier statement, Motivate Dexterity is my default minor aura. )


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2007)

allright. we'll start, finally. Feel free to RP, saying what your character thinks about Aundarians working with Karrnathi undead. The PC's don't know what they're transporting, and there's a few LG characters *display evil grin*

You're moving 80'/rnd, you're 300' from the ship. after two rounds you'll be140' from the ship.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2007)

Before combat : buffing and whatnot

Round 1. 
move 80' Nothing much happens

Round 2
move 80'

Two fully armored figures move to the top of the tower. They talk and look in your direction. Two unarmored figures move to the deck of the ship and start talking with the small figure on the deck. They look in your direction.

[sblock=sense motives DC 15] They look in your direction, but you think they don't see you[/sblock]

You are 140' from the ship.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 27, 2007)

Sense Motive: 1d20+7=8


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 27, 2007)

sense motive (1d20-1=1)

Meh.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 27, 2007)

Thrane Strikeforce: Sense Motive (1d20=5)

I think our plan is still to head for the ship and hit it hard, sound good still?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 27, 2007)

Even if we did want to change the plan, we're under the effects of silence and invisibility. I don't think we can communicate with each other. So yeah, stick to the plan.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually all the subjects of Invisibility Sphere can see each other, so we can still gesture etc.

I think the current plan is: the second we get within 80' of the airship deck the heavies (and probably Alistaire) charge in and start trying to cut down their numbers a bit.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 27, 2007)

We can see each other, but cannot talk. _Invisibility sphere_ allows the subjects to see each other. Armament keeps to the plan.

Sense Motive, post 210 (1d20=16)


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 27, 2007)

IIRC, Invisibility Sphere lets us see each other, so visual signals are possible.

Still, nothing so far compromises the plan, spotted or not.


----------



## Dekana (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, my mistake.

Sense Motive (1d20+4=22)


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 27, 2007)

Bonal was somber as they drew near to the tower.  Clearly they had been spotted, which meant there was no chance of completing the mission without an open battle.  It was true they were heretics, and transporting undead of all things, but the old veteran was tired of the needless bloodshed of the war.

Death did nothing to purify those who fell.

It could not be helped, however, and if blood was called for, then blood would spill.  Mercy could wait till after the mission.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 27, 2007)

Sense Motive (1d20=18)+6=24, woo.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 27, 2007)

Probably a silly question:
Are we running on 'encounter time' now?  I ask since I'd be gaining maneuvers each round if so.

I'd presume I don't start accruing them till we start combat, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 30, 2007)

Ummm... bump?


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope, the game is not dead, I just have 15+ players in this game.


Anyways.


Round 3.

One of the figures on the ship disappears into the aftercastle. One of te figures on the tower casts some sort of spell.

[sblock=spellcraft DC 15]Toughen COnstruct[/sblock]



You move and are at 60' of the ship. Now what?


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 30, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H.F..I........I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I..K.D.I______..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.................I.............................................
22...................I..gJ.............I............Thrane raiders.................................
23...................I.................I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

g small figure
J elven figure
D armored
F armored, casting spell
K armored figure
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 30, 2007)

Boys 'n girls, since you're all in the invisibility sphere moving together, you're all under NMF's initiative, which is 6. Correct?


----------



## Dekana (Nov 30, 2007)

That sounds right. I'd assume that we want to remain invisible long as long as possible, despite being detected. It wouldn't do much good to land on the tower one by one so we could be picked off.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 30, 2007)

Indeed.

Bonal isn't the type to break from the plan, spotted or not.

Plus the fact that they haven't cast/shot anything at us yet is a pretty big give that they haven't directly spotted us.


Right now, we have to decide on who we hit firsts:  The guys on the ship or the bridge.

I'm personally inclined to attempt to raise the bridge first, as the others are close enough to get up it before we would finish the first pair off.

But it all kinda depends on the mechanism of the ramp itself.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 30, 2007)

What does the ramp look like, anyways?


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 30, 2007)

You have a wooden bridge that is attached to the tower (looks like half a bridge). Then you have a gangway that's attached to the ship that can be pulled up. The gangway overlaps the bridge for 5'. There's about 10' between the edge of the bridge and the ship. I hope that you understand what I mean.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 3, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Boys 'n girls, since you're all in the invisibility sphere moving together, you're all under NMF's initiative, which is 6. Correct?




Well, technically, we could all have waited for the highest initiative (mine at 23, I believe) if we're really going to have to all settle for the same init roll.

Am I reading the map right, and the ship is between us and the tower?

Regardless, Armament will continue double-moving at 40'/round until he gets into range to attack.


----------



## Eidalac (Dec 3, 2007)

We are east of the ship, which is itself east of the tower.

So, we are 60' from the ship, about 105' from the guys on the ship and, roughly, 160' from the ramp.  Either target we go for, we have 2 more rounds of double moves to get into range.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 3, 2007)

Considering the options, Valderion points towards the ramp and makes a motion with his hands as if he were going to pull it up.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I......F.I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I..K...I______..ID....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.................I.............................................
22...................I..gJ.............I...........T.................................
23...................I....A............I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.
A unarmored guy
g Small creature
J Unarmored guy
D Armored
F Armored
K Armored
```

The two armored figures from the tower run towards the hatch. The unarmored figure that went inside comes back outside.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Well, technically, we could all have waited for the highest initiative (mine at 23, I believe) if we're really going to have to all settle for the same init roll.
> 
> Am I reading the map right, and the ship is between us and the tower?
> 
> Regardless, Armament will continue double-moving at 40'/round until he gets into range to attack.



Doesn't really matter.

Just tell me where the group is going.


----------



## Eidalac (Dec 3, 2007)

I say keep going as we are - we'll need one more round to arrive at either target, and a double more directly west will put us in striking distance of either one.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 4, 2007)

Alestair motions at the figures on deck in response to Valderion, and shakes his head. 

OOC: I'm down with Eid's suggestion. I assume all the letters are people?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Scurry said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm down with Eid's suggestion. I assume all the letters are people?




No. If you scroll the map down, there's a key at the bottom. There are only 6 people visible at the moment - 4 on the ship and 2 on the tower.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 4, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> No. If you scroll the map down, there's a key at the bottom. There are only 6 people visible at the moment - 4 on the ship and 2 on the tower.




Er, oops. Shoulda said _unique_ letters.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just tell me to where you are moving. Things are about to get interresting.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe a double-move west would place us around I,11.  That'd be our action for this round, and the following round everyone could engage (via charges or partial charges).


----------



## Scurry (Dec 4, 2007)

NMF, I think you're transposing the axes. I get us at h-22?

Alestair also activates his Protection devotion at the beginning of his turn (swift action, +2 sacred bonus to AC to allies within 30').


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 5, 2007)

NMF? any comments.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 5, 2007)

h22 is right, I got my coordinates wrong.

It's 80' straight left on the map, one way or another.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 6, 2007)

right. Combat will start today


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 6, 2007)

Why do I get this sinking feeling we're going to be nuked...

Well, I retain hope.  Even if they spot our presence, they'll need magic to avoid the 50% miss chance and hopefully we'd see that being cast/manifested whatever.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 6, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I.......FI.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I..K...I______..ID....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I..............1..I.............................................
22...................I..gJ........234..I.............................................
23...................I....A........56..I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.


1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

You approch the ship and enter the deck. One of the figures, an odd-looking halfling (g), looks straight at you and fires a beam of energy at Syro deskane, hitting him squarely in the chest. Blood immediatly oozes through the burnt skin (13 pts damage)

[sblock=sense motive DC 15]
The others still haven't seen you.
[/sblock]

The good news is, we finally have a combat. The bad news is, they all act before you


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 6, 2007)

Sense Motive: 1d20+7=10

Damnit, hopefully this means I'll roll really when I start hitting people.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 6, 2007)

Sense Motive (1d20=2)

Armament indicates the others in the group via hand-signals that he intends to charge as close as he can to spellcaster that just lit up Syro, then gets a good two-handed grip on his greatsword.

[sblock=OOC]Unless the others express disagreement, Armament will activate his _sandals of sprinting_ and charge across the deck, getting as close to the 'g' as possible.
If anyone in the group disagrees, he'll go for the specified target, or just move with the group if no new target is specified.
Don't forget that the 20' radius _silence_ spell is centered on Armament, and that he'll become visible as soon as he moves further than 10' away from Syro.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 6, 2007)

Valderion holds up his hand to indicate that the party should wait together and attack on his mark.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 6, 2007)

*Syro Desekane: AC 22, HP 13/26, Fire Resistance 10*

Thrane Strike Force: Sense Motive (1d20+1=20)

Syro signals Desekane to heal him, and prepares to cast his final preparatory spell as soon as the silence disappears from around him.

OOC: Casting Haste on everyone but me (5 targets) as soon as Armament gets clear of me.  Duration is 5 rounds.

[sblock=DrZombie]
I'm presuming this is all taking the Fire Resistance 10 into account, which makes me glad I put it up .
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, Kaodi, don't forget that we can't heal until I move the _silence_ effect out of range of everyone - and our mage is already half-dead.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 6, 2007)

*Trask, Cleric, HP: 42/42, AC: 19, Fort: 6, Refl: 2, Will: 8*

Sense Motive (1d20+4=21)

Trask, acting in his function as the team's healer, casts a spell to restore Syro's injured body. He realizes that only the lone defender knows where they are, and considers paralyzing him with a Hold Person spell; however, his duty to protect his flock must come first! _Besides, the charging Warforged will surely silence that caster soon enough..._


ooc: When Armament leaves silence range, Trask will cast Faith Healing for 13 on Syro (no roll). Move action is used to remain in range of the invisibilty sphere. ... That is, if the group will slow down enough for me to get the heal off. If not, Trask will double move to stay invisible, and not heal (or if Armament hasn't left silence range yet).


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2007)

( I wish it was better defined who the heck was doing what, when. If that picture shows where we are right now, before we act, then this is the rest of my action... )

Valderion briefly glances at his companions before mouthing the order to charge as his hand comes sweeping down in the signal to act.

Valderion uses his Grant Move Action ability as a standard action (all allies can take a free move action immediately, before Valderion takes any more actions), then flies towards the enemy, keeping up high enough that he will be able to strike with his reach weapon without being attacked in return. Also, as a swift he changes his minor aura from Motivate Dexterity to Force of Will, which gives +3 on Will saves.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 7, 2007)

Seems we're more or less agreed. Since we're all moving on the same initiative, I propose we do things this way:

Valderian starts us off with the free move action and takes his turn.
Armament moves 30' forward to c?23, the rest scatter as appropriate with their free moves.
Syro and Trask cast their spells, hopefully snagging Armament in the _haste_.
Armament activates his sandals if not _hasted_ and moves up to 50' around the front-line characters to directly threaten the caster, and initiates Steel Wind (if there are two enemies threatened) or Bonecrusher on the caster (if he only threatens the caster).
Other characters take their normal turns.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2007)

( Actually, I start, I use my ability, and then all of you take your free moves before I take my normal move, and then you all get to continue your actions as normal. )


----------



## Scurry (Dec 7, 2007)

*Alestair Sarhain, AC 24, HP: 39/39*

Sense motive check #2! (1d20+6=9)

Alestair holds for Valderion's mark, touches the silver arrowhead hanging from his neck, then follows in Armament's wake. 

[sblock=OOC]
Free move action: Move to X22, tumbling from Y22-X22.

Alestair delays his turn until _haste_ goes off or it becomes obvious that haste is not forthcoming this round.

Swift action: Activate law devotion for +3 to attacks. (10/10r)
Full-round action: 
 - If the halfling is still up and in it's current space: Alestair takes a 5' step to Y23 and full-attacks the halfling. If the halfling is downed by one of his attacks, he switches to one of the adjacent hostiles, giving preference to already-damaged characters and people he has flanking on, in that order.
 - If the halfling is already downed: Alestair full-attacks one of the adjacent hostiles, giving preference to previously damaged characters, taking a 5' step to reach them or gain flanking as necessary/possible. If the halfling (or the nearest significantly damaged opponent, if the halfling's down) isn't reachable with just a 5' step, Alestair moves to reach them (tumbling as necessary) and makes a single attack. 

Protection Devotion: +2 sacred AC to allies in 30', 9/10 r

Dice rolls:
Tumble check, DC 15 (1d20+15=25)
Attack rolls (1d20+11=16, 1d20+11=21, 1d20+11=20)
Hypothetical damage rolls (1d6+1=5, 1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=3)
Hypothetical sneak damage (2d6=6, 2d6=10, 2d6=6)

The attack modifiers here are presuming a full attack with haste. 
AC is also presuming haste.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 7, 2007)

Guys. don't forget that *the others act first*. The caster held his initiative untill he could see hostiles, which was at the end of your second move. The PC's will get to take an action before you initiative count.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 7, 2007)

Ohhhh. Okay. Nevermind the above then, I was confused.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 9, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........IF....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I___K__..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I..D...........1..I.............................................
22...................I..gJx.......234..I.............................................
23...................I....A........56..I.............................................
24...................I...s.............I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g halfling
J unarmored elf
D Armored figure
F Armored figure
K Armored figure
s Unarmored, armed with shield and sword
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round5



A uses a spell from his wand. F imbues D. Devon casts 'astral construct' and moves towards the group. S comes outside dressed in his pants and a shield to see what on Eberron is happening outside. Jael casts a spell. Swirling lights appear in the middle of your group

Time for your actions.

Could you post your stat blocks in your replies? Tx.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay then, NOW I use a free action to change my minor aura to Force of Will (+3 to Will Saves) and activate Grant Move Action as a standard action. Now my allies get to take a free move action in their initiative order, and then I move ahead, keeping 10 feet above the deck so that I may use my guisarme from a " safe " distance.

Actually, do you think you could describe for us what the heck they look like/wear/wield now? Since, you know, it might be relevant to me if one of them has a reach or ranged weapon.

Combat Stats:
HP 33/33; AC 20, T 12, FF 20; Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +9*
Attack +6 melee (2d4+5*/x3, Reach, +1 Guisarme)
Active Auras: Force of Will (+3 to Will Saves), Motivate Ardor (+1 to Damage Rolls)


```
[B]Name:[/B] Valderion
[B]Class:[/B] Marshall 5	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 5
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Stormhome
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Action Points:[/B] 7
[B]Deity:[/B] Silver Flame

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: 11500
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 33 (5d8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	[B]Craft Points:[/B] ----
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 Cha
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (08p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -5		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+0	+1	+0	+0	+1	20
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	+4	+1	+1
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+1	+1
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+4	+1	+1
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to Sleep, +2 Racial vs. Enchantment

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Guisarme		+6	2d4+4	   20/x3	------
MW Shortsword		+5	1d6+2	19-20/x2	------
[B]Notes:[/B] Guisarme has reach and can be used for trip attacks.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Gnomish, Auran

[B]Abilities:[/B] Lowlight Vision, Elven Blood, Marshall Auras, Grant Move Action 1/day

[B]Feats: [/B] Least Mark of Storm, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Combat Reflexes

[B]Auras[/B] Minor +3, Major +1
[B]Auras Known:[/B]
	Minor - Motivate Dexterity, Force of Will, Art of War
	Major - Motivate Ardor, Hardy Soldiers

[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] Gust of Wind 1/day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Balance		-2	 0	+1	-3
Bluff		+7	 4	+3	--
Diplomacy	+13	 8	+3	+2
Gather Info	+5	 0	+3	+2
Intimidate	+9	 6	+3	--
K (Geography)	+8	 6	+2	--
K (Nature)	+6	 4	+2	--
K (Religion)	+6	 4	+2	--
Listen		+6	 4	+1	+1
Search		+3	 0	+2	+1
Sense Motive	+7	 6	+1	--
Spot		+8	 6	+1	+1
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 to Balance, +2 Racial to Diplomacy/Gather Information, +1 Racial to Listen/Search/Spot

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Full Plate		1650gp	50lb
+1 Guisarme		2309gp	12lb
MW Shortsword		310gp	 2lb
Rng of Prtct +1		2000gp	--lb
Clk of Rsst +1		1000gp	 1lb
P of Cure Ser		750gop	--lb
P of Cure Mod		300gp	--lb
P of Cure Lht		50gp	--lb
P of Invis		300gp	--lb
P of Enlarge		250gp	--lb
Backpack		 2gp	 2lb
Bedroll			 1sp	 5lb
Crowbar			 2gp	 5lb
Flint + Steel		 1gp	--lb
Belt Pouch		 1gp	.5lb
3 Days Rations		15sp	 3lb
50' Silk Rope		10gp	 5lb
Waterskin		 1gp	 4lb
Whetstone		 2cp	 1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]90.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 62gp 3sp 8cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 58	116	175	350	875
```


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Armament gives the signal to scatter and surges forward, his greatsword trailing behind him as he shimmers into view, moving faster than something so bulky should be able to move. In utter silence, Armament barrels towards the spellcasting halfling, swinging his greatsword in a broad arc.

[sblock=OOC] Free move: move to f21.
If he doesn't get the effect of _haste_ before his normal turn, swift action to activate his _sandals of sprinting_ for +30' move. Otherwise, no swift action for the round.
Move action: move f21->a21->Z20->Y20->X21, ending adjacent to g, J, D, and x.
Standard action: initiate Steel Wind to attack both g and J with full attack bonus (+9 if normally; +10 if _hasted_). Each attack is rolled for and resolved separately.

At this point, all of the opposition on the ship is enveloped in Armament's _silence_, and none of them can 5' step out of the radius.

If Armament is forced to make a Will save, he'll use Moment of Perfect Mind to make the save at +11 with no auto-failure on rolling a natural 1.[/sblock]
[sblock=character stats (unhasted)]
*Armament*
*HP*: 59/59
*AC*: 16 (Touch 8, Flat-footed 15)
*Fort *+8 *Ref *+5 *Will *+3
*BAB/Grapple:* +5/+8
*Melee Atk:* +9 (2d6+5+1d6/19-20/x2, _greatsword +1_)

*Manuevers Readied:*
Counters - Moment of Perfect Mind
Strikes - Steel Wind, Emerald Razor, Bonecrusher

*Current Stance:*
Punishing Stance (-2 AC, +1d6 damage, already figured into stats)

*Magic Item charges:*
_Sandals of sprinting_ 2/3
_Brute gauntlets_ 3/3



If he does get _hasted_, add 1 to his attack, AC, reflex save, and he'll still have full charges on the _sandals_.

Note also that his damage is +1 and his Will save is +3 if he ends up within 30' of Valderion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 9, 2007)

Which figure is Devon (who summoned the Astral Construct?)

EDIT: PLAN!  Alright, here's the way this works best I think:  Everyone except Armament delays (doesn't matter, we're all on the same initiative, Armament, don't forget you have 40' move speed).  Armament uses sandals of sprinting to get in and readies an action to attack once hasted.  Now that we're free of the silence, I cast Haste on the rest of the party (everyone but me), so we now have 90' move speed, then I move up and back (to avoid getting in melee).  THEN Valderion grants everyone a move action with their new 90' speed (the cleric uses the free move to reach me).  Cleric heals then moves up, everyone else does his merry thing.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 10, 2007)

Trask delays until after Valderion gives everyone a move action. He moves to Syro with the free move action, casts Faith Healing (for 13 hp) on him, then moves to b22 (or nearby if it's occupied by the time Trask moves).

[sblock=Trask]Trask
Male Human, 5 cleric
Alignment: Neutral Good
Diety: The Silver Flame
Age: 22

Ability Scores
STR: 14
DEX: 12
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 18 (15 + 1 level + 2 item)
CHA: 14

Hit Points: 42
AC: 19 (10 + 8 armor + 1 dex)
ACP: 5 (-5 armor)
Initiative: 5
BAB: 5
Grapple: 6
Speed: 20 (30 base - heavy armor)

Saves
Fort: 6 (4+2con)
Refl: 2 (1+1dex)
Will: 8 (4+4wis)

Attacks
Melee: MW Morningstar +8 hit, 1d8+2 x2 (hit: 5 BAB + 2 str + MW)

Languages: Common

Skills
Knowledge(religion): 8
Knowledge(planes): 3
Concentration: 7 (5 ranks + 2 con)
Heal: 14 (8 ranks + 4 wis + 2 belt (competency))


Feats
Improved Initiative (Human racial)
Augment Healing (1st)
Combat Casting (3rd)

Equipment
MW Morningstar (308gp)
+1 Full Plate (2,650gp)
+2 Periapt of Wisdom (4,000gp)
Healing Belt (750gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750gp)
Backpack (2gp)
--Bedroll (1sp)
--7 days Trail Rations (35sp)
--Tent (10gp)
Scroll of Fly (187gp)


Coin 88gp 4sp

Carrying capacity

Domains: Exorcism, Protection

Powers
You can exorcise possessing spirits (see p.106 Eberron)
Once per day you may grant someone by touch a resistance bonus equal to cleric level on next saving throw. This is a standard action, duration of 1 hour.
Turn undead 5/day, +2 on turning checks from knowledge(religion). (see p. 159 PhB for table)
Healing spells do +2 per spell level (Augment Healing feat).


Spells prepared
0: Detect Magicx2, Light, Guidancex2
1: Command, Faith Healingx2, [Sanctuary]
2: Hold Personx2, Silence, [Shield Other]
3: Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, [Protection from Energy]

Spells per day:
0: 5
1: 4+1
2: 3+1
3: 2+1[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Which figure is Devon (who summoned the Astral Construct?)
> 
> EDIT: PLAN!  Alright, here's the way this works best I think:  Everyone except Armament delays (doesn't matter, we're all on the same initiative, Armament, don't forget you have 40' move speed).  Armament uses sandals of sprinting to get in and readies an action to attack once hasted.  Now that we're free of the silence, I cast Haste on the rest of the party (everyone but me), so we now have 90' move speed, then I move up and back (to avoid getting in melee).  THEN Valderion grants everyone a move action with their new 90' speed (the cleric uses the free move to reach me).  Cleric heals then moves up, everyone else does his merry thing.




Devon is D


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay, whatever. Let's just hurry up and do it, because I imagine the guys in the other thread are probably thinking, " What the hell is taking them so long? "


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 11, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........IF....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I___K__..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I.................I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX................XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I..D6............I.............................................
22...................I..gJx1.2......3..I.............................................
23...................I....A5...........I.............................................
24...................I...s.............I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g halfling
J unarmored elf
D Armored figure
F Armored figure
K Armored figure
s Unarmored, armed with shield and sword

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round5

Valderion flies and moves to attack A with his guisarme, hitting and wounding him attack 25 dmg 9. Armament moves and lashes out with his twohander, hitting both halfling and elf with two mighty strokes.  Attack 27 dmg 9 attack 26 dmg 14; Syro deskano hasted his friends, and gets healed by Trask, who moves on to b22. Bonall morr attacks the construct without wasting too much time,  but sadly misses. Allestair backflips and flies under the ship.



Remarks : please use invisiblecastle for rolls. Bonall morr and allestair are MIA, feel free to ghost them. Allestair plans to swoop under the ship and then set up a sneak attack in the next round.

Wait for my next update before posting your actions.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Alright, everyone should be hasted now (+1 to AC, so DrZ knows), and I was going to move 70' back and up with Valderion's free move (so I'm not open to being melee'd up).


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 11, 2007)

sorry NMF, just trying to move along, 's kinda difficult with the huge amount of players. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I thought I'd mentioned that in my plan above.  If no one else has gone yet, could I just get moved back off the map a bit?  You can understand why standing in the middle of a burgeoning melee fight isn't on my top ten list of most fun activities for a wizard.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 12, 2007)

Trask casts Dispel Magic, targeted at the Astral Construct. The spell fails to dispel the Construct (DC was at least 11, rolled 9). Trask then moves to F22.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

hold on a sec, wait for the actions of your opponents.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

Valderion : will save dc 15


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 12, 2007)

Will: 1d20+9=16

I knew Force of Will would come in handy, hehehe... That extra +3 just saved me.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I______..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I..F..............I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX...Ks...........XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.D.6............I.............................................
22...................I.g.Jx1.2.........I.............................................
23...................I...A.5...........I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round 6

init:


Jael spins with an elbow coming towards Armaments face following immediatily with a kick to it's knee. The Warforged doesn't seem impressed. It appears his shell is tougher then usual. (1 dmg). Gillian takes a step back and unleshes her eldritch energy, wounding the warforged, dealing 12 damage. Aaranth moves a step aside, draws his bow and shoots at Valderion, but misses. Ghaunder attacks Allestair, but misses also. Retief attacks Allestair,  but misses. Devon moves aside, and reaches out with his mind. He feels, however, that Valderion just barely manages to escape with his mind intact. The construct attacks Armament, and hits, doing 14 points of damage, and it tries to grapple with the warforged. Forge imbues Konnels armor and moves. Konnel moves as fast as he can and moves next to the construct. Sarello teleports next to the warforged. "I am deeply sorry, that was less than honorable...but so was attacking us when we are all in our skivvies." He says, swings and misses.

Armament has taken a total of 27 pts damage, that is with DR/2 allready accounted for. If I'm not mistaken spells ignore DR, so the eldritch blast does full damage. If I am mistaken, that makes it two damage less. He also needs to make a str check DC 9, or be grappled.

Action


----------



## Zurai (Dec 13, 2007)

Actually, no one says anything within 20 feet of Armament (the 20 foot radius _silence_ spell is centered on him). Eldritch Blast does indeed ignore DR and doesn't have a verbal component so that 12 damage hurts.

Strength check DC 9 (1d20+3=13) He succeeds the Strength check to avoid being tripped.

Armament 5' steps to W22 and full attacks the warlock (g) using a 2-point Power Attack (Attack and damage (1d20+8=14, 3d6+9=17), I'm not sure that'll hit so spending an Action Point (1d6=4) to bring the attack total to 18. The second attack from _haste_: Attack and damage (1d20+8=18, 3d6+9=19)). He'll spend a swift action to regain his maneuvers, triggering Vital Recovery and healing 8 points of damage as a consequence.

If the first attack drops the warlock, the second will be directed at the psion (D).

If you want, you could make them roll a Sense Motive to tell that Armament seems solely focused on taking down spellcasting types, utterly ignoring individuals that are physically attacking him. Or just tell them. Or not. Up to you.

[sblock=stats]*Armament*
*HP*: 40/59
*AC*: 20 (Touch 12, Flat-footed 19)
*Fort *+8 *Ref *+6 *Will *+6
*BAB/Grapple:* +5/+8
*Melee Atk:* +8 (2d6+9+1d6/19-20/x2, greatsword +1)

*Manuevers Readied:*
Counters - Moment of Perfect Mind
Strikes - Steel Wind, Emerald Razor, Bonecrusher

*Current Stance:*
Punishing Stance (-2 AC, +1d6 damage, already figured into stats)

*Magic Item charges:*
Sandals of sprinting 3/3
Brute gauntlets 3/3

*Active Buffs:*
_fly_
_haste_
_silence_
Force of Will (+3 Will save)
Motive Ardor (+1 damage)
Protection Devotion (+3 AC)
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 13, 2007)

Exciting...   
I am following both threads to see the battle from both perspectives.


----------



## Dekana (Dec 13, 2007)

*Trask, Cleric, HP: 42/42, AC: 20, Fort: 6, Refl: 3, Will: 8*

Sorry, I missed that line about waiting for the other team's rounds. It's your call if what I previously posted will count as his action (and personally I would use that action, not fair that I get two chances). But if not:

Trask casts Hold Person on figure F. Will save required or he's paralyzed for 5 rounds (and he can break the spell as a full round action with a will save). No move action, but Trask draws his Morningstar if it isn't already out.

[sblock=Spells and Attacks (in case anyone provokes an AoO)]Attacks
Melee: MW Morningstar +9 hit, 1d8+2 x2 (hit: 5 BAB + 2 str + MW)

Spells prepared
0: Detect Magicx2, Light, Guidancex2
1: Command, Faith Healingx2, [Sanctuary]
2: Hold Person, Silence, [Shield Other]
3: Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, [Protection from Energy][/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 13, 2007)

Dekana said:
			
		

> ---EDIT: ARGH, arm still has silence on. Editing this post in a minute, since I obviously can't go next to him and heal.---




Actually, you can. Touch spells can be cast and you can "hold the charge", then move and deliver the charge. Don't worry too much about Armament, though (especially since conj:heal spells are only half as effective on 'forged); he stays fully active all the way to -9 hp, giving him an effective hp of 69, of which they've only taken away 19 after his own healing. He's also still got an _invisibility_ potion and a _repair moderate wounds_ oil he can use unless they *all* focus on him and destroy him in a single round. And if they do that, they're leaving themselves open for you all, so take advantage


----------



## Dekana (Dec 13, 2007)

True enough, I always thought about using touch spells like that via a familiar, not myself. But your taking that 5 foot step would make me provoke to many AoOs for it to be worthwhile now. Regardless, I really don't think it's fair of me to post another action since I already rolled on dispelling that construct.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 13, 2007)

Seeing that Aaranth has decided to employ a ranged weapon, Valderion presses the attack, make a 5' ... float towards him and unleashing a full attack with his enchanted guisarme.

First Attack: 1d20+7=17, Second Attack: 1d20+7=17 
If (and only if) the first attack misses, I will action point the second attack: Action Point: 1d6=1 
First Damage: 2d4+5=9, Second Damage: 2d4+5=11 

[sblock=Valderion]
HP: 33/33 
AC: 22* (Touch 14*, Flat-Footed 20*)
Fort +6 Ref +4* Will +9*
BAB/Grapple: +3/+5
Melee Atk: +7* (2d4+5*/x3, +1 Guisarme)
Action Points: 7

Active Buffs:
Fly
Haste
Force of Will (+3 Will save)
Motive Ardor (+1 damage)
Law Devotion (+1 AC)
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2007)

Hovering far enough away to be clear of all but the longest-ranged spells, Syro begins activating his magic items, his pendant and gloves glowing as he fires four bolts of magical force from his hand to strike at one of the apparent casters.

Thrane Strikeforce: Magic Missile (Post 276) (4d4+4=16)

Empowered spellshard multiplies the variable component (4d4 = 12) by 1.5 for 6 more damage, so 22 more damage to 'g'.  Making another move action (60') backwards, hoping to get out of medium range (150'+ away).

[sblock=Syro Desekane]
Syro Desekane
HP: 26/26
AC: 22 (Touch 12, Flat-footed 20)
Fort +3 Ref +3 Will +6
BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Melee Atk: +2 (1d6, quarterstaff)

Magic Item charges:
Arcanist's Gloves: 1/2
Empowered Spellshard: 2/3

Spells Prepared:
0th: Message, Open/Close, Read Magic, Detect Magic. 
1st: Magic Missile x2, Minor Image, Ray of Clumsiness, Color Spray. 
2nd: Shadow Spray, Phantasmal Assailants, Mirror Image. 
3rd: Slow.

Active Buffs:
fly
Force of Will (+3 Will save)
Motive Ardor (+1 damage)
Shield
Mage Armor
Dragonskin (Fire Resistance 10)
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 13, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Thrane Strikeforce: Magic Missile (Post 276) (4d4+4=16)
> 
> Empowered spellshard multiplies the variable component (4d4 = 12) by 1.5 for 6 more damage, so 18 more damage to Devon.




I think you mean 22. 16 + 6 = 22, after all


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2007)

That's very true.  22 points to the man with the huge brain.

EDIT: Actually, having re-read the post I realized that the warlock, not Devon, got hit by Armament, so I'm going to target the magic missiles on him instead.  Edited my action post to reflect this and the correct damage.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 13, 2007)

Alestair swoops up around the bottom of the ship, activates Law Devotion on offense, and silently puts a rapier into the back of one of the evildoers. (Attacks g from U22, or D from U20 if g's down. Either way, he gets flanking with Armament at W22, which means SA damage.)

Spot checks may be appropriate to note the weapon capsule retainers, since they can be a real nasty suprise if you have no forewarning.

Attack and damage (1d20+15=32, 3d6+2=11)

[sblock=Alestair Sarhain]*HP* 39/39 *AC*24 (touch:19 ff:19)
*Fort* +7 *Ref* +8 *Will* +8
*Attack:* +13 (1d6+2/18-20x2, rapier) 
*Full Attack:* +11/+11/+11 (1d6+2/18-20x2 or 19-20X2, rapier/ssword/rapier)

*Spells:*
0th: Guidance, Detect MagicX2
1st: Shield of Faith, Divine Favor, [Sanctuary] 

*Effects:*  (all accounted above):
Protection Devotion (8/10 r) (+3 AC (sacred), affects all allies besides Trask and Syro)
Law Devotion (10/10r)
Motivate Ardor
Force of Will
_haste
fly_[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 14, 2007)

NMF : whereabouts are you moving? Just to make sure we're on the same line, and it could be important for the ranged attacks and such.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 14, 2007)

From my original position at i22, I cast _Haste_ and moved 60' straight to the right (off the map).  Then I used Valderion's free move to move another 60' to the right.  Finally, on this action I moved let's say another 20' to the right.  I started 15' from the railing, so this total 140' of movement would put me 125' away from the railing of the ship, on a level with the ship's deck (maybe 5' extra up if I need it to get a good line of sight).  That puts me in row 22, 190' away from the construct in a straight line.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

```
..ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
01...................................................................................
02...................................................................................
03...................................................................................
04....................................................................................
05....................................................................................
06....................................................................................
07............................/..\.....................................................
08........................../......\...................................................
09......................../....BB...\.................................................
10....................../............\................................................
11..................../_______________\...............................................
12...................I....SS...........I............................................
13...................I.................I............................................
14......__...........I................ I............................................
15..../.... \______..I.................I...........................................
16...I.H....I........I.....HHH.........I............................................
17...I......I______..I.....HHH.........I.............................................
18....\ __ /.........I.....HHH.........I.............................................
19...................I..F..............I............................................
20.............XXXXXXX...Ks...........XXXXXXX....................................
21...................I.D...............I.............................................
22...................I4g6Jx1.....2.....I.............................................3
23...................I...A5............I.............................................
24...................I.................I.............................................
25...................I_SS______________I.............................................
26....................I................I..............................................
27.....................\............../................................................
28......................I.....BB....I...............................................
29.......................\_________/.................................................
30....................................................................................
31...................................................................................
32.....................................................................................
33.....................................................................................

H  hatch
BB Ballista
SS stairway
XXXXXXX : support beams for the elemental ring.

x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament
```

the doors to the decks are located next to the stairway. The foredeck is one floor high, the aft deck two floors. The top floor of the aft deck contains the pilot's house and has large windows all around.

Round 6
x astral Construct
g Gillian
J Jael
D Devon
F Forge
K Konnel
s Syralo

1 Bonall Morr
2 trask
3 Syro deskane
4 Alestair Sarhain
5 Valderio
6 Armament


Armament moves into the middle of his enemies. He attacks Gillian, but the nimble halfdragon halfling easily evades his attacks. Trask tries to dispell the construct, but fails. He moves away from the combat. Valderion hovers closer to Aaranth, and lashes out with his guisarme twice. Although he puts a lot of effort in the attack, it is toped half an inch from Aaranths skin by a forcefield. Syro appears outside the ship. he unleashes a barrage of magic missiles at Gillian. Four bolts of force tear into her chest and abdomen, tearing away chunks of flesh. She staggers backards, right into the rapier of Alestair who comes swooping from below the ship, piercing her lung. She coughs up some blood, and drops to the deck in a spreading pool of blood (-5 hp, dying). Bonal Morr attacks teh construct, but misses

Note : I was PC-less, sorry for the delay.
Valderion(5) hovers above the deck, and is 10' away from Aaranth. Syro deskane(3) is quite a bit more to the east of the map (190' from the construct).

Please wait for the aundarians to react. have a nice day. One of you might want to ghost Bonall morr. I usually type this at work, and don't have access to any books, so I have no idea what his special abilities are doing....


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 18, 2007)

Eeeexcellent.  Alright team, just keep focusing fire and we may yet take these guys.  Whoever hasn't made it to the top of the tower will get there soon, so we need to keep dropping light targets as fast as possible.  I think next target of choice should be Devon (the one who manifested the Construct).


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 18, 2007)

For clarification, because I know it would otherwise be difficult to show on the map, is Valderion 10 ft directly above Aaranth, or 10 ft up and 5 ft to the right?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 18, 2007)

I've played Crusaders before, I'll ghost Bonal Morr.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 18, 2007)

As an aside, I'm quite amazed that an 18 missed a warlock.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, warlocks can wear armor, so I can see it happening.  Pretty well defended warlock though .  On another note, we should try to keep healing Armament, he's a nice effective target.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 18, 2007)

I can see a warlock being a dex monkey. Ranged touch and all that. That can jack your AC pretty high. 

Hopefully next round I can get a proper full attack off, and light some people up like Las Vegas.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Zurai, just don't forget to use his Shield Block


----------



## Zurai (Dec 18, 2007)

Bonal Morr's maneuvers:

Crusader Maneuvers (1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=5)

Rerolling the 2: 1d5=1

Maneuvers granted: Foehammer, Shield Block, Douse the Flames

Since he has Shield Block available, if any of the Aundair squad attack someone adjacent to Bonal Morr, he will initiate Shield Block to give the ally +8 AC for a single attack.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 18, 2007)

So I just realized something while tinkering with another character: Protection Devotion scales more quickly with levels that all the others.

So DrZombie: Alestair, Bonal, Armament and Valderion all have +1 AC to what is posted.  Syro and Trask are outside the area of effect, and so no changes to their stats.

Also, priority-wise, Devon is my current #1 on the hit list, but I'm betting there's a decent chance someone will try to heal the dying halfling.  Professional as we are, I'm sure I don't need to tell anyone to geek the healer like there's no tomorrow.  On that note, stay safe Trask


----------



## Zurai (Dec 18, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> So DrZombie: Alestair, Bonal, Armament and Valderion all have +1 AC to what is posted.  Syro and Trask are outside the area of effect, and so no changes to their stats.




I updated Armament's stat block to reflect this. 20 AC is the currently correct number for him.



> Also, priority-wise, Devon is my current #1 on the hit list, but I'm betting there's a decent chance someone will try to heal the dying halfling.  Professional as we are, I'm sure I don't need to tell anyone to geek the healer like there's no tomorrow.  On that note, stay safe Trask




Agreed. The psion is next, unless a healer presents themselves. They'll have a hard time healing the warlock though, since it's inside the _silence_ area. They have to either cast outside and hold the charge like I described above, or drag the warlock out of the area.

Depending on how things go in this next round, Armament may need to retreat. I suspect he may get focus fired. If he does retreat, the _silence_ will be lifted, but he can go _invisible_ again (I gave him a potion).


----------



## Scurry (Dec 18, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> So DrZombie: Alestair, Bonal, Armament and Valderion all have +1 AC to what is posted.  Syro and Trask are outside the area of effect, and so no changes to their stats.




Man, I love waking up to someone telling me I have extra AC. Statblocks adjusted.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

Any comments about the combnat so far. I know it's dreadfully slow, but I can assure you running 15 players and having comp acces problems isn't a good combination.

Zurai : could you post exactly whatyt those maneuvres do? And thanks for ghosting.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 18, 2007)

It's tense as hell is what it is .  I'm sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to see what horrible things the PCs come up with next - as I'm sure they are with us .  I gotta say, despite the odds against us I really want to win this.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm still rooting for ya!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, one thing that'd be nice: if we could get periodic updates on how many of the Aundarians have posted, so we have an idea how long we're waiting.  It's kind of maddening what with not being able to check their thread to see


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

It's my intention to update every 48 hrs. A compromise between allowing people to post and keeping the game moving. When I don't update it's usually real life kicking me in the pills. But with the X-mass thing and such it'll be a bit more difficult.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 19, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Zurai : could you post exactly whatyt those maneuvres do? And thanks for ghosting.




Foehammer and Douse the Flames are used when he attacks, so not really relevant atm. Shield Block is used in response to a melee attack directed at an ally adjacent to Bonal, and it gives +8 AC (Bonal's Shield AC + 4) to that ally for a single attack. It represents him throwing his shield in the way of an attack directed at an ally.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

Bit of a difficult one. Valderion is hovering 10' above ground so he can get reach on Aaranth. I will rule that he can't benefit from the shield block. The reason : if he gets reach from that position he'll have 'reach for Bonall morr as well, therefore he's not 'adjacant' to Bonall morr. Does that make sense?


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

bonall morr will save dc 16
armament str check dc 14


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

the zone of silence on armament has a 5' radius, correct?
edit : found it, 20 ft radius.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

Update in 12 or 24 hrs, the PC's are doing some funky  that needs some pondering of rules.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 19, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> armament str check dc 14




DC 14 strength check (1d20+3=22)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 20, 2007)

DrZombie, if you don't object I can roll Bonal's save (or Zurai can if you prefer).  He rolls at +7 with the aura, and as always with will saves I'll advocate the use of his one daily reroll or an action point if he's close but fails (or both if need be).  I tend to be a bit paranoid about will saves, they have a habit of hurting.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 20, 2007)

Alright, I'm going to roll the save.  I'm going to put what I did in a spoiler block so that DrZombie can decide whether he wants to make Zurai roll it instead before he looks at the results.

[sblock=Will Save]
Thrane Strikeforce: Bonal Morr Will Save DC 16 (Post 306) (1d20+7=19)
[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 20, 2007)

Oops sorry, forgot I was ghosting Bonal!


----------

